# Bikemarkt Bewertungen verbessert



## Thomas (12. März 2008)

Hallo,

die Bewertungen sind in einigen Punkten verbessert worden:
- es wird jetzt angegeben, als was man den anderen bewertet (Verkäufer, Käufer, Tausch)
- Bei einer erhaltenen Bewertung bekommt man selbst automatisch eine PN dazu
- Die Bewertungen sind jetzt auch im normalen Forenprofil sichtbar, von dort aus können auch Bewertungen aus abgegeben werden 
- Alle bisherigen Bewertungen wurden in das neue System übernommen - da es dort aber kein Kennzeichen gab, ob man selbst Käufer oder Verkäufer war, wurden die Bewertungen jeweils als Bewertung für einen Kauf übernommen.
- In den Emails, die über den Bikemarkt verschickt werden (Anfragen) sind jetzt die Links zum Benutzerprofil und Bewertungsprofil enthalten (ausserdem noch einige allgemeine Tipps zum sicheren handeln)

Screenshot der Bewertungsanzeige:




Bitte bewertet euch gegenseitig nach abgeschlossenen Transaktionen.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## PeterAnus (12. März 2008)

top! gefällt mir gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (12. März 2008)

zum kotzen find ich, dass ich bewertungen von irgendwelchen schwachköpfen kriege, obwohl da nich mal irgendein deal, ja nich mal ein artikel, war.

hab da'n kiddie in seiner ehre verletzt und daraufhin ne negative bikemarkt-bewertung bekommen... mal eine andere variante der beitragsbwertung.


----------



## Thomas (12. März 2008)

Das hat aber jetzt nicht wirklich was mit dem neuen System zu tun - oder?


----------



## fx:flow (12. März 2008)

ich wollte hiermit wohl eine lücke ansprechen, die nach wie vor existiert, was bei dem sonst sehr gut funktionierenden system recht störend ist.

davon ab sind die o.g. änderungen zu begrüßen. gute angelegenheit.


----------



## neovito (13. März 2008)

bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## ~mäxchen~ (13. März 2008)

Super! Die "neue Benutzerprofilübersicht" gefällt mir sehr gut und das Bewertungssystem ebenfalls!


----------



## fl1p (13. März 2008)

Schön, dass das System wieder verbessert wurde.
Wenn man allerdings einen Deal mit jemandem vereinbart hat und deswegen auf Artikel verkauft klickt, dann verschwindet die Anzeige und man kann nicht mehr bewerten, obwohl der eigentliche Verkauf noch gar nicht stattgefunden hat... Irgendwie nicht wirklich sinnvoll.


----------



## Thomas (13. März 2008)

Du kannst bewerten, sobald du den Benutzernamen des anderen weisst - über sein Profil kannst Du ihn bewerten.
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## fl1p (13. März 2008)

Ja, aber um ihn bewerten zu können muss ich einen Link zu der Anzeige eintragen. Da der Artikel dann aber nicht mehr vorhanden ist, kann ich auch nichts eintragen.
Oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## Thomas (13. März 2008)

doch, trag einfach den link zum Artikel (hast du ja sicher in Emails oder sonstwo gesichert) ein. Wir werden es dann vorübergehend so abändern, dass man dann automatisch zu einer archivierten Version des als verkauft markierten Artikels kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fl1p (13. März 2008)

Ah, okay, das klingt gut.
Momentan bekomme ich natürlich eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich genau das mache.

"
 There were the following errors:

    * Die URL (Link) zum Handel ist ungültig!
"


----------



## Thomas (13. März 2008)

sollte eigentlich gehen, ich sehe es mir an


----------



## Thomas (13. März 2008)

ich konnte mit einem abgelaufenen Link eine Bewertung abgeben: 
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=93877

wie sieht der Link aus, bei dem es bei dir nicht geht?


----------



## fl1p (13. März 2008)

Fehler gefunden.
Ich hatte den Link aus einer Email kopiert, allerdings war eine Zahl um eine Spalte verschoben und nicht im Link enthalten...

Also alles super, danke.


----------



## fl1p (14. März 2008)

"Sorry, but you can not rate any more people today."
Könnte man das Maximum nicht etwas erhöhen?


----------



## Thomas (14. März 2008)

ist erhöht,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (17. März 2008)

fx:flow schrieb:


> zum kotzen find ich, dass ich bewertungen von irgendwelchen schwachköpfen kriege, obwohl da nich mal irgendein deal, ja nich mal ein artikel, war.
> 
> hab da'n kiddie in seiner ehre verletzt und daraufhin ne negative bikemarkt-bewertung bekommen... mal eine andere variante der beitragsbwertung.



hab den bikemarkt bisher noch nicht benutzt, aber das problem ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. kann man das bewertungs-system überhaupt gegen solchen missbrauch sichern? bei ebay wird ja der verkauf komplett über ebay direkt abgewickelt, so dass die identität des käufers vom system erkannt wird. beim bikemarkt wird der preis außerhalb verhandelt wenns kein festpreis ist, daher weiß das system auch nicht wer der käufer ist.


----------



## 4Stroke (20. März 2008)

Hatte vor kurzem etwas im Bikemarkt verkauft.

Der Käufer wollte den Artikel kaufen, gab mir seine Anschrift und ich ihm die Daten zur Geldüberweisung.
Der ,,angebliche" Käufer wollte das Geld überweisen, ich bin also mehrmals zur Bank um das Paket schnellstmöglich nach Geldeingang zu verschicken.

Vom Geld habe ich bis heute noch nichts gesehen und der Käufer hat auch nicht abgesagt, er hätte wenigstens schreiben können das er vom Kauf zurücktreten möchte. Doch er meldete sich einfach nicht mehr.

Aber so durfte ich immer mal wieder den Kontostand überprüfen.
Anderen Kaufinteressenten habe ich abgesagt.

Am liebsten würde ich den Käufer aufgrund des Vorfalls schlecht bewerten
=> dann wird es aber nicht lange dauern dann habe ich auch ,,grundlos" eine schlechte Bewertung.

Gibt es in solchen Fällen irgendwelche Sonderreglungen?

Ist übrigens kein Einzelfall, habe es auch schon von anderen Verkäufern gehört.


----------



## Troyleedesigns (24. März 2008)

Hallo!!
Was soll man denn machen, wenn man den Link nicht mehr hat? Ich find nämlich den Link zur Anzeige in keinem Link mehr


----------



## Resistant306 (31. März 2008)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hatte vor kurzem etwas im Bikemarkt verkauft.
> 
> Der Käufer wollte den Artikel kaufen, gab mir seine Anschrift und ich ihm die Daten zur Geldüberweisung.
> Der ,,angebliche" Käufer wollte das Geld überweisen, ich bin also mehrmals zur Bank um das Paket schnellstmöglich nach Geldeingang zu verschicken.
> ...



Ist bei mir auch schon des öfteren vorgekommen. Ich hab dann auch schlecht bewertet und hab auch gleich nen miesen dafür bekommen. Man muss schon Angst haben, ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## Dieselwiesel (1. April 2008)

So gut es auch gemeint ist, euer Bewertungssystem hat SEHR viele Schwächen. Einige wurden ja schon aufgezählt.
Was mich "wurmt" ist das es niemand hier wirklich für nötig zu halten scheint jemand anderen zu bewerten so lange das Geschäft glatt läuft.

Bewertet wird dagegen gerne dann wenn einem was nicht passt.

Ich habe in den letzten Wochen meinen Keller "aufgeräumt" und hier bestimmt 30 Artikel verkauft. Alle Verkäufer waren zufrieden. Aber ich habe nur EINE !!!! Bewertung erhalten.

Wenn ich also demnächst mal eine schlechte Bewertung kassiere dann lässt mich mein Bewertungskonto in einem völlig falschen Licht dastehen.

Warum fügt man nicht einen "ARTIKEL-KAUFEN" Button für den KÄUFER ein???
Dieser Käufer MUSS dann den Artikel kaufen (wie bei Ebay) und auch nur dieser Käufer kann dann eine Bewertung abgeben.

Das wäre dann schon mal eine erhebliche Verbesserung, zumal dann auch, wie oben schon erwähnt, keine wildfremden einfach mal eine schlechte Bewertung da lassen ohne auch nur an einen Kauf zu denken.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. April 2008)

Leute Leute...

Das hier ist kein EBay, es ist nur eine Platform zum Handel von Fahrradteilen und Fahrrädern.

Man kann keinen Käufer zwingen einem was abzukaufen, wenn dieser zugesagt hat. Es kommt kein Kaufvertrag zustande, anders beim elektronischem Auktionshaus, wo man mit einem Klick einen Kaufvertrag theorethisch unterschreibt!

Der Bikemarkt und dessen Komponenten, wie das Bewertungssystem werden immer gewisse Schwächen besitzen...

Im Gegenzug ist dessen Benutzung total easy. Man sollte halt gewisse Dinge beachten, z.B. dass man den Artikel erst als verkauft markiert, wenn er wirklich weg ist und auch den anderen Interessenten absagen, wenn das Geld überwiesen wurde... Ausserdem sollte man dem Käufer abieten bzw. bescheid geben, dass wenn es Probleme mit dem Artikel gibt, diese halt mitgeteilt werden sollen, dass man alles regeln kann...

Ein paar ganz einfache Punkte, die den erwähnten negativen Sachen von euch gut entgegenwirken!


----------



## Stefan3500 (2. April 2008)

ich finde das Bewertungsystem nicht gut. So wie es jetzt ist, hat es Null Aussagekraft für Käufer weil :

1)Grundlos schlechte Bewertungen gegeben werden (mir auch passiert)
2)positive Transaktionen garnicht bewertet werden.
3) wenn begründet schlecht bewertet wir, weiss keiner ob Fall 1) eingetreten ist

also was bringts  

Wie währe es mit einem programmierten Ablauf ala ebay? Kaufen -> Zahlung erhalten -> Ware erhalten-> Bewertung.  Somit würde auch klar das man einen Kaufvertrag abschliesst.

Hab in letzter Zeit bestimmt fünf Artikel verkauft, die nie bezahlt wurden und der Käufer sich nicht meldet.


Gruß
Stefan


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. April 2008)

Wenn du willst, dass es wie bei EBay abläuft, dann biste hier falsch  

Wie gesagt, das hier ist eine aufgebohrte Version von Kleinanzeigen, nicht mehr!

Eine interessante Sache wäre allerdings, dass man halt einfach nur ein Feedback hinterlassen könnte, weder positiv, noch negativ oder neutral... Einfach mal über den Ablauf schreiben, wie alles so gelaufen ist...

Dann würden gewisse Kinder nicht einfach negativ bewerten, wären praktisch entwaffnet!


----------



## Stefan3500 (2. April 2008)

...ja genau dann schreiben diese Kinder halt *Betrüger, Assi usw*
Ist mir so passiert. Dann haste dein Feedback


----------



## Dieselwiesel (3. April 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Man kann keinen Käufer zwingen einem was abzukaufen, wenn dieser zugesagt hat. Es kommt kein Kaufvertrag zustande, anders beim elektronischem Auktionshaus, wo man mit einem Klick einen Kaufvertrag theorethisch unterschreibt!



Das ist FALSCH.
Bei einer Zusagen egal ob nun mündlich, schriftlich oder auch nur durch eine "geste" entsteht ein verbindlicher "Kaufvertrag".
Es genügt schon des dir jemand per Email schreibt das er Artikel XYZ haben möchte und es entsteht (dein Einverständnis vorausgesetzt) ein Rechtsgültiger Kaufvertrag.
Theoretisch kann man all die Typen welche sich nach einer Zusage nicht mehr melden, rechtlich zu einer Abnahme "zwingen". 

Die Idee mit dem "ARTIKEL-KAUFEN" Button finde ich weiterhin gut.
Sollte dann immer noch das System missbraucht werden kristallisieren sich die "Spasskäufer" und "unreifen Kinder" recht schnell heraus und können für den Teileverkauf GESPERRT werden.
Bis auf eine gewisse Dunkelziffer wäre das System dann mittelfristig "selbstbereinigend".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (3. April 2008)

Stefan3500 schrieb:


> ...ja genau dann schreiben diese Kinder halt *Betrüger, Assi usw*
> Ist mir so passiert. Dann haste dein Feedback



Das ist dann aber eine Beleidigung und kann bzw. wird sogar von den Admins gelöscht 

Wäre dann halt gut, wenn man eine "Gegenkommentar" posten könnte, das würde halt dann die Aussage der Schimpfer entkräften, bzw. sollte... 




Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Das ist FALSCH.
> Bei einer Zusagen egal ob nun mündlich, schriftlich oder auch nur durch eine "geste" entsteht ein verbindlicher "Kaufvertrag".
> Es genügt schon des dir jemand per Email schreibt das er Artikel XYZ haben möchte und es entsteht (dein Einverständnis vorausgesetzt) ein Rechtsgültiger Kaufvertrag.
> Theoretisch kann man all die Typen welche sich nach einer Zusage nicht mehr melden, rechtlich zu einer Abnahme "zwingen"...



Jein!

Eine EMail zählt vor Gericht nicht, selbst bei einer Geste, ob mündlich, per EMail oder ähnliches steht dann Aussage gegen Aussage...

Rechtlich passiert dann erstmal garnichts, ausser, dass man ewig wartet und dann kommt nur was unbefridigendes bei raus, was auch noch ne Menge Geld kostet...

Ich persönlich habe auch nicht nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, was den Bikemarkt angeht, habe sogar schon Zusagen gemacht und bin dann doch abgesprungen... Bisher lief alles gut, in den meisten Fällen hat man halt alles abgeklärt, es hat nicht immer jedem geschmeckt (mir und den anderen), doch es kam immer zu einer Einigung!

Was ich damit sagen will: Bisher lief alles so, wie man es sich von einem "Bikemarkt" vorstellt! Nicht immer zufriedenstellend aber meist doch recht glimpflich, sodass keiner wirklich zu Schaden kam, ausser der beanspruchten Zeit!

Wenns mir wirklich wichtig ist, dann benutze ich EBay, dort habe ich 10mal soviele Hits bzw. Interessenten, dafür löhne ich auch Provision, aber das ists mir alle mal wert!


----------



## Dieselwiesel (3. April 2008)

Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaufvertrag

Über rechtliche Feinheiten, Beweislast etc.... kann man sich natürlich vorzüglich streiten, Grundsätzlich ist meine Aussage aber richtig.


----------



## napalmdeath (8. April 2008)

hi,
ich schaue mir meist gar nicht die bewertungen an,die meisten verkaeufer haben entweder keine oder nur sehr wenige,und die jenigen mit schlechten bewertungen haben sich neu angemeldet...
und einen "artikel kaufen buttom" mag ich gar nicht,letztendlich moechte ich entscheiden wem ich was verkaufe und wem nicht,es tummeln sich sooo viele "nasen" im forum die staendig zusagen machen und nie den artikel kaufen..mitlerweile sind sie mir bekannt und ich kann auf solche anfragen "angemessen" reagieren.....
danke....


----------



## punkt (8. April 2008)

Dieselwiesel schrieb:


> Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaufvertrag
> 
> Über rechtliche Feinheiten, Beweislast etc.... kann man sich natürlich vorzüglich streiten, Grundsätzlich ist meine Aussage aber richtig.



grubdsätzlich hast du recht, aber ein schriftlicher vertrag ist immer noch das bessere argument


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (8. April 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> ich schaue mir meist gar nicht die bewertungen an,die meisten verkaeufer haben entweder keine oder nur sehr wenige,und die jenigen mit schlechten bewertungen haben sich neu angemeldet...
> und einen "artikel kaufen buttom" mag ich gar nicht,letztendlich moechte ich entscheiden wem ich was verkaufe und wem nicht,es tummeln sich sooo viele "nasen" im forum die staendig zusagen machen und nie den artikel kaufen..mitlerweile sind sie mir bekannt und ich kann auf solche anfragen "angemessen" reagieren.....
> danke....



genauso halte ich das auch!
Eigentlich gut, dass wir hier nicht bei EBay sind sondern immernoch bei MTB-News.de!


----------



## BrEmBo. (24. Juni 2008)

Was ist wenn man trotz bezahlter Ware keine Ware erhält?

lg sven


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. Juni 2008)

BrEmBo. schrieb:


> Was ist wenn man trotz bezahlter Ware keine Ware erhält?
> 
> lg sven



umm, Betrug nennt man das... so habe ich das zumindest gehört 

(...zwar gelten EMails nicht als Beweissttück vor Gericht, jedoch schließt man bereits mit einer Zusage per Mail einen richtigen Kaufvertrag ab, natürlich müssen dann beide Seiten ihre Pflicht erfüllen, ansonsten siehe oben...)


----------



## andi. (24. Juni 2008)

tja das ist dann immer so eine heikle angelegenheit. gerichte geben auf icq-history und mail-verkehr garnichts. deswegen macht vorher immer einen schriftlichen kaufvertrag wenns um größere beträge geht..


----------



## BrEmBo. (25. Juni 2008)

He,

das des Betrug heißt weiß ich 
Vll. wäre es mal sinnvoll hier so ne Art Liste aufzumachen wo sich jeder Problem mit Ver-/Käüfer gemacht hat einlistet und Detailiert beschreibt, da nicht jeder eine Bewertung im Profil abgibt!
Man könnte es natürlich auch noch etwas verändern und das mehr wie ne richtige Börse machn! eBay oda so, dass man nen Kaufbutten klicken muss und so auch nochmal von der Seite IBC Bestätigt werden kann das Käufer "x" den Artikel "x" bei Verkäufer "x"
gekauft hat!!!


lg sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (25. Juni 2008)

quatsch!
Das hier ist der Bikemarkt, nicht eBay Mountainbikes! Selbstabholung ist immer noch die beste Sache, wenns nicht geht, muss man halt Vertrauen haben... Dass es hier und dort mal Probleme bzw. Ungereimtheiten gibt, ist fast nicht auszuschließen...


----------



## BrEmBo. (25. Juni 2008)

Hst ja recht war nurn bissl aufgebraust weil  mein dämpfer net beikam und er sich auch net per email meldete!
is jatzt aber alles da^^


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (26. Juni 2008)

Ich wollt aber auch nicht soo direkt sein.

Leider ist es manchmal so, dass ein Artikel für den einen noch neuwertig ist während er für den anderen bereits gebraucht oder sogar unbrauchbar ist, da muss man echt gut aufpassen  dass es keine Mißverständnisse gibt... oder dass man diese zumindest aus der Welt schafft, wie erwachsene Menschen!


----------



## BrEmBo. (26. Juni 2008)

bein aber erst 14 hehe will net erwachsen sein!
nene spaß
ja am besten is net diese neuwertig geschichte sondern immer fragen ob tischnich top! da gibts nur ja/nein und optik is jedem selber überlassen!
je nach dem ob er wert drauf legt das alles bloß keine kratzer hat oder er es so wie die meißen sieht und sagt: "passiert halt in dem sport und des teil soll keinen schönheitswettbewerb gewinnen sonder des isn sportgerät"


naja jedenfalls is des schon ok so und für deine direkte art musste dich net entschuldigen! sschon ok


----------



## infinitetrails.de (26. Juni 2008)

Finde es sollte einen Scanner für Rechtschreibung geben, jeder Nutzer der in einem Thread mehr als 10 brachiale Fehler schreibt wird dauerhaft gelöscht... Das würde wahrscheinlich auch etliche Probleme im Bikemarkt beheben


----------



## BrEmBo. (26. Juni 2008)

das stimmt und ich muss mich auch mal für meine rechtschreibung hier entschuldigen ich guck einfach net nach was ich schreib! auser im bikemarkt bei artikeln!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## noco (17. September 2008)

Hallo,
wo bitte finde ich im Profil einen button o.ä. mit dem ich Bewertungen machen kann?
Hab bisher im bikemarkt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht und will das eben auch jetzt mal honorieren mit entsprechenden Bewertungen....leider bin ich am pc etwas unbeholfen 

Danke,
Bernd


----------



## Kiyohime (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

wie geht ihr damit um, hab im Bikemarkt einen Artikel gekauft, aber Verkäufer meldet sich nicht, ist aber hier im Forum unterwegs.
Hab erst gedacht, verletzt oder ähnliches.
Bekomm halt keine Antwort und bis jetzt keine Ware (bezahlt am 06.10.08).
Soll man da wirklich Anzeige erstatten.
Find es schade, hatte bisher nur gute Erfahrungen hier.
Sollte ich hier jemanden bescheid gben und wenn ja wen?

Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. Oktober 2008)

Siehe da, ein Liteviller aus BT...

Gibt es irgendein Indiz dafür, dass der Verkäufer nicht verletzt oder krank ist?

Anzeige erstatten ist schon sinnvoll, zuvor sollte man jedoch eine Frist setzen, nur wenn keiner Antwortet, ist es wieder so eine komische Sache...

Hier im Forum ist keiner für verantwortlich oder ähnliches, da musste allein durch


----------



## Mr.A (25. Oktober 2008)

ich selbst hab bisher im bikemarkt ausschließlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Allerdings habe ich eine Bewertung von irgend einem Vollidioten mit dem ich nie etwas zu tun  hatte?!


----------



## julian616 (27. Oktober 2008)

habe angst,wenn ich etwas kaufe und das geld überweise,das die ware nicht kommt.gibt es vorlagen für solche kaufverträge?


----------



## flix f (28. Oktober 2008)

julian616 schrieb:


> habe angst,wenn ich etwas kaufe und das geld überweise,das die ware nicht kommt.gibt es vorlagen für solche kaufverträge?



du kannst den Kauf per Nachnahme abwickeln (besonders bei teuren Sachen)

es kann auch helfen sich Name, Adresse und Tel geben zu lassen

bei Versand kann ein Traking code viele Unsicherheiten ausräumen.

zur Dokumentierbarkeit ist es nützlich die Komunikation zu speichern.

Ein Kaufvertrag besteht sobald ein Austausch von Geld gegen Wahre zu bestimmten Konditionen zwischen zwei Parteien vereinbart ist also nur eine Liste:

Käufer, kauft am so und sovielten vom Verkäufer zum Preis von: ... folgende Sache (genaue Liste/ Beschreibung) die folgendermaßen  versand wird


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. Oktober 2008)

flix f schrieb:


> du kannst den Kauf per Nachnahme abwickeln (besonders bei teuren Sachen)
> 
> es kann auch helfen sich Name, Adresse und Tel geben zu lassen
> 
> ...



Das ist alles Schmarn!
Entweder man hat Vertrauen, oder man trifft sich persönlich. Man kann auch ein Risiko eingehen, wenn man sich unsicher ist, in 99% der Fälle kommt aber alles an.

Ein Kaufvertrag besteht bereits, wenn einer eine Zusage macht, dass er etwas will, da muss noch kein Geld transferiert gewesen sein oder irgendwelche Ware in der Gegend herumgeschifft werden... Doch sogut wie jeder ist so kulant, dass er nicht drauf besteht, dass der Gegenüber das Zeug auch nimmt, wenn er eine einfache Zusage per Mail macht...

Die Sache per Nachnahme hat auch einen Haken: Keiner ist davon abgesichert einen Karton voller Backsteine beim Paketlieferanten zu bezahlen, man vermutet ja seinen lang ersehnten Traumrahmen, den man endlich gebraucht ersteigert hat...

Wie gesagt: Vertrauen oder persönlicher Austausch, wenn beides nicht erfüllt werden kann, dann geht man ein Risiko ein oder lässt es bleiben.


----------



## buheitel (30. Oktober 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Die Sache per Nachnahme hat auch einen Haken: Keiner ist davon abgesichert einen Karton voller Backsteine beim Paketlieferanten zu bezahlen, man vermutet ja seinen lang ersehnten Traumrahmen, den man endlich gebraucht ersteigert hat...
> 
> Wie gesagt: Vertrauen oder persönlicher Austausch, wenn beides nicht erfüllt werden kann, dann geht man ein Risiko ein oder lässt es bleiben.



Hab ich auch schon gemacht....teure Gabel hier gekauft und mit dem Verkäufer Nachnahme vereinbart. Das Paket kann man dann unter Aufsicht der Postbediensteten öffen und nachschauen ob alles ok ist. Sonst macht Nachnahme ja auch keinen Sinn oder?
Ansonsten gilt wie schon gesagt: persönlich abholen oder Vertrauen. Bei höheren Geldbeträgen ist mir das mit dem Vertrauen aber auch zu heiß.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (30. Oktober 2008)

Das macht der Postbeamte aber auch nur, wenn er kulant ist und nicht gerade noch nen ganzen Tag Pakete ausliefern muss... Wenn das nämlich jeder so will, dann ist er Abends um 10 immernoch nicht fertig mit seinen Auslieferungen 
Jedoch ist es nicht verkehrt das Nachnahmepaket im Beisein eines Zeugen zu öffnen, am besten ein Nachbar, nicht unbedingt ein Freund oder Familienmitglied...


----------



## julian616 (30. Oktober 2008)

Das mit der Nachnahme ist eine prima Sache.So werd ich das machen.Danke.Keep on riding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (30. Oktober 2008)

hi,
zum thema nachnahme! ich zb versende nur noch per vorkasse,fast alle pakete die ich per nachnahme versendet habe sind nie bei der post abgeholt worden. auf dem porto bin ich immer sitzengeblieben,sind immer hin 6,90 plus die zusatzgebueren..
gruesse an alle,
markus


----------



## KHUJAND (31. Oktober 2008)

^^genau...
 per vorkasse oder garnicht.


----------



## SCOTT SCALE10 (1. November 2008)

ich biete schon seit ewigkeiten kein nachname versand an!


----------



## Ketterechts (1. November 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> zum thema nachnahme! ich zb versende nur noch per vorkasse,fast alle pakete die ich per nachnahme versendet habe sind nie bei der post abgeholt worden. auf dem porto bin ich immer sitzengeblieben,sind immer hin 6,90 plus die zusatzgebueren..
> gruesse an alle,
> markus



Habe bis jetzt genau einmal per Nachnahme versendet und mir ist es genauso ergangen - das nächste Mal nur , wenn zumindest die Versandkosten + 10% vom Artikelwert vorher überwiesen werden


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. November 2008)

stifflers_mum schrieb:


> Hab ich auch schon gemacht....teure Gabel hier gekauft und mit dem Verkäufer Nachnahme vereinbart. Das Paket kann man dann unter Aufsicht der Postbediensteten öffen und nachschauen ob alles ok ist. Sonst macht Nachnahme ja auch keinen Sinn oder?
> Ansonsten gilt wie schon gesagt: persönlich abholen oder Vertrauen. Bei höheren Geldbeträgen ist mir das mit dem Vertrauen aber auch zu heiß.



Der Postbote darf Dich das Paket nicht öffnen lassen, bevor Du es angenommen - sprich: dafür unterschrieben + bezahlt - hast. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist die von pHONe^dEtEcTor angesprochene: Den Postboten lediglich als Zeugen hinzuziehen. Und das muß er nicht, das macht er vielleicht freiwillig, wenn man einen guten Draht zu ihm hat.
Viele meinen, sie könnten zuerst reinschauen und dann entscheiden, ob sie das Paket annehmen. Daß das so nicht geht, mußte ich immer wieder erklären, als ich den Ferienjob gemacht habe.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (4. November 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Der Postbote darf Dich das Paket nicht öffnen lassen, bevor Du es angenommen - sprich: dafür unterschrieben + bezahlt - hast. Die einzige Möglichkeit ist die von pHONe^dEtEcTor angesprochene: Den Postboten lediglich als Zeugen hinzuziehen. Und das muß er nicht, das macht er vielleicht freiwillig, wenn man einen guten Draht zu ihm hat.
> Viele meinen, sie könnten zuerst reinschauen und dann entscheiden, ob sie das Paket annehmen. Daß das so nicht geht, mußte ich immer wieder erklären, als ich den Ferienjob gemacht habe.



Das ist ja wirklich mal ein Irrglaube, bin auch schon öfters über diese Denkweise hier und da im Forum gestolpert, dass Leute meinten man könne das Packerl öffnen ohne es vorher anzunehmen...

Die Nachnahme ist keinen Tick sicherer als Vorkasse, es ist sogar, wie von Markus&Co. beschrieben eher mit mehr Ärger verbunden, da die Leute eine Zusage machen und dann nicht annehmen...

Aber was erzähl ich da, wurde ja bereits alles geschrieben!

Am besten Vorkasse machen, wenn nix ankommt bzw. die Ware nicht passt einfach das Geld rücküberweisen lassen von der Bank  
(auch ein weit verbreiteter Irrglaube)


----------



## 950supermoto (12. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen

Poste halt mal hier, weil ich vom Admin Thomas keine Antwort auf mein Mail erhalten habe und sonst nicht weiss was ich noch unternehmen kann:

*Habe einem User aus dem Forum eine RM Switch Rahmen verkauft*. Das Paket ist gemäss DHL Deutschland auch angekommen (Wurde mir vom Käufer auch so telefonisch bestätigt). Ich warte aber seit rund 10 Wochen auf mein Geld in der *Höhe von  299.-. Bin vom User *aus Bayreuth immer wieder vertröstet worden.
Eine Betreibung aus der Schweiz ist zu aufwendig mit Anwaltskosten und so. Gibt es hier so eine Art Blacklist für solche Typen, was kann ich sonst noch machen?

Happy trails


----------



## napalmdeath (12. November 2008)

tach,
ich bin auch fuer eine schwarze liste! es sind immer wieder die gleichen,mit den man probleme hat.
mir geht es mittlerweile RICHTIG auf die nüsse,das man kaufzusagen bekommt und nicht bezahlt wird!
gerade bei teuren teilen (rahmen,gabeln etc) wo man selber das geld fuer eine neuanschaffung braucht,staendig vertroestet wird.
1,2,3 tage oder bis zum naechsten "1sten" kann ich ja noch verstehen,aber ueber wochen nicht zu zahlen ist eine frechheit!
ich kenne mittlerweile saemtliche ausreden!

eine schwarze liste mit namen und adresse halte ich fuer sinnvoll,da nicknamen,durch neues anmelden geaendert werden koennen.
ist natuerlich ein sehr sensibel zu behandeln,damit niemand zu unrecht "an den pranger gestellt wird".
vielleicht faellt den admins eine schoene loesung des problems ein.das forum bekommt mittlerweile einen wirklich schlechten ruf,das mir immer wieder bestaetigt wird.
traurig aber wahr.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. November 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> tach,
> ich bin auch fuer eine schwarze liste!
> traurig aber wahr.
> gruesse,
> markus



Hi,

na dann bist Du aber bei mir der Erste der auf die Liste kommt 

Du gibst selbst nämlich keine Bewertungen ab - zumindest war's bei mir als Käufer so 

Auch wenn es erst meine erste Kaufaktion war, so würde ich mich doch sehr über eine positive Bewertung freuen.

Also, hol das doch bitte nach.


Grüsse

Holger


P.S. es war der Ghost-Kettenstrebenschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (12. November 2008)

hi,
versuche dran zu denken...halte das bewertungssystem eh fuer ueberfluessig,da kann jeder bewerten wie er will,auch ohne kauf/verkauf.
dsaher habe ich 2 negative bewertungen
1.fuer ein eingestelltes bild
2. fuer eine bremse die ich nie verkauft habe
besten dank an die beide deppen,
gruesse,
markus


----------



## zanderschnapper (12. November 2008)

....Danke für die nachgeholte Bewertung 

Grüsse 
Holger


----------



## napalmdeath (12. November 2008)

gerne


----------



## julian616 (12. November 2008)

schwierige situation.was 100prozentiges an bewertungssystemen wird man nicht finden glaube ich.wie gesagt,ich hab nur schiss,betrogen zu werden.D.h ich bezahle und bekomme keine Ware bzw defekte oder so..was kann ich dann schon großartig machen.

mfg Julian


----------



## napalmdeath (12. November 2008)

hi,
es sind eigendlich immer die gleiche auf die man sich verlassen kann..
ich habe mir leute rausgesucht,die zuverlaessig sind..
gruesse,
markus


----------



## julian616 (12. November 2008)

napalmdeath, hast übrigends nen schönen rahmen im bikemarkt..wollt ich mal so anmerken.aber wenn einer,so wie ich ,keine erfahrungen hat mitm kaufen hier,dann kann ich doch auch die leute nicht kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (12. November 2008)

hi,
teste es mit kleinen teilen an..dann wirst du sehen,wer sich an die regeln haelt..
zb wie schnell das teil versand wirt,ob der zustand entsprechend ist,oder ob du ueberhaupt was bekommst..
fang mit sachen an wo du vielleicht eine entaeuschung (finanziel) verkraften kannst,
gruesse,
markus


----------



## utziputzi (13. November 2008)

HI,

ich hab hier auch ein Negativ Beispiel.

45 â¬ ueberwiesen an  ssp5218!


millefan
Mitglied

Registriert seit: Jul 2007
Fotos

ist genau so betrogen worden

Standard AW: ssp5218 Forumskauf
Hallo,

schick mir mal bitte Deine Daten, damit ich dich als GeschÃ¤digten angeben kann.

GrÃ¼Ãe Christian


----------



## Been (16. November 2008)

hey hab keine lust jetzt wegen der frage nen neuen fred aufzumachen, also schreib ich jetzt einfach hier rein!
wollt nur wissen ob die kommentar-funktion bei bikemarkt-artikeln wieder deaktiviert wurde?
oder kanns sein dass das problem bei meinem pc liegt?!
haut rein


----------



## napalmdeath (16. November 2008)

ka,mag sie eh nicht..


----------



## SpankS (17. November 2008)

jep, hab mal via mail nachgefragt. wurden deaktiviert


----------



## Been (17. November 2008)

kay  danke!


----------



## nosaint77 (22. November 2008)

Ich hab über den Bikemarkt schon mehrmals versucht Fahrradteile zu verkaufen. Das Interesse war auch stets groß, aber ich bekam per PM/Email nur "geb 50% vom Festpreis", "schick mal Bilder"  usw. zu hören. Die Festpreise waren nie überteuert, ja ich hab sogar nach all den vergeblichen Versuchen im Bikemarkt später in der Bucht noch deutlich mehr dafür bekommen.  

Deswegen stell ich meine Teile nur noch in die Bucht rein. Da zahle ich dann auch gerne eine Provision, bin aber meine Teile los.


----------



## napalmdeath (22. November 2008)

kenn ich..mich hat mal jemand angeschrieben,er wolle nur 50% von dem angegebenen preisen zahlen (3 federgabeln,wert ueber 120 je gabel).ich habe zugesagt(spasses halber).er hat sie trotzdem nicht gekauft...
jede menge "eigenartiger" leute im forum unterwegs


----------



## Beach90 (23. November 2008)

Ich kaufe auch nur bei Leute die im Forum aktiv sind und auch real greifbar zB durch Teilnahme an Fahrgemeinschaften oder Fotos.
Zb Napalmdeath... bei dem man seeeehr gut einkaufen kann 
Danke nochmal

Übrigends : Habe noch nie einen schlechten Kauf bei mtb-news gemacht , war immer eine Top abwickelung und der Produktbeschreibung entsprechend 
...leider weiss ich,dass das nicht selbstverständlich ist


----------



## napalmdeath (23. November 2008)

danke fuers lob!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zet1 (24. November 2008)

also da muss ich schon leider die realitaet weitergeben. ich bin ja hier auch recht aktiv was kaufen und verkaufen angeht, aber was mit leider inzwischen fuer Unverfrorenheiten begegnet sind hier, das geht auf keine Kuhhaut!

Ich erinnere mich nur an einen kauf einer Avid Juicy Seven die ich bezahlt aber nie erhalten habe, an diverse Federgabeln die zum Teil defekt verkauft wurden, Laufraeder die einfach nur Ramsch waren... usw usw...

man kann GLueck haben oder auch Pech... aber hier bin ich jedenfalls im Gegensatz zum oesterreichischen Bikeboard des oefteren enttaescht worden.

Und das beste zum Schluss, wenn man solche Leute anschreibt erntet man teilweise sogar wueste Beschimpfungen, von wegen man hat das selber kaputt gemacht, oder man droht mit Klagen usw..

naja, wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Spaene, aber die ganze Abwicklung hier, das habe ich schon oefters geschrieben, ist einfach komplett nutzlos und schutzlos.

man sollte zb Zertifizierungen fuer Kaeufer und Verkaeufer einfuehren, mit bestaetigter Adresse oder was weiss ich, damit man wenigstens bei einer Gruppe von serioesen Leuten (die es sicherlich in grosser anzahlt troztalledem gibt) einen sicheren Kauf/Verkauf abwickeln kann.

alleine der Bikemarkt ist ziemlich schlecht aufgebaut und auch kontrolliert, leute geben 10 mal ihre anzeigen rein

sehr viele produkte sind mit PREIS AUF ANFRAGE, und auf Anfrage wollen sie immer noch nicht rausruecken damit,  ergibt nur emails unnoeitg und nutzlos...

Fazit: schwach und statisch und traege wie hier Aenderungen, wenn ueberhaupt stattfinden!! EIne Schande fuer ein so grosses  Board!


----------



## Eike. (24. November 2008)

Es scheint, dass viele Leute das Forum mit einer Tauschbörse verwechseln. Der Bikemarkt ist nichts anderes wie Kleinanzeigen in der Tageszeitung. Wer soll denn die Zertifikate die du erwartest erstellen, verwalten und auf Aktualität checken? Das Forum ist ja kein Job sondern Hobby für die Admins.
Wer in diesem Bereich mehr Professionalität erwartet sollte zu den entsprechenden großen Anbietern gehen. Und da gibt es dann auch nicht weniger Beschiss.

Ich mach es wie Beach90 und kaufe nur bei Leuten die im Forum auch aktiv sind. Bis jetzt hat damit immer alles funktioniert. Es gab auch schon Anzeigen die mich interessiert haben bei denen ich aber den Verkäufer nicht ganz koscher fand. Wenn ich dann nicht die Möglichkeit habe direkt vorbeizugehen und die Ware selber abzuholen lass ich es halt.


----------



## Thomas (24. November 2008)

Hallo,
wir sind derzeit eine Authentifizierung am testen, die verpflichtend für alle Anbieter im Bikemarkt sein wird. Damit sollten die allermeisten Unregelmässigkeiten verhindert werden. Ich bin optimistisch, dass das ganze noch in 2008 startet, Details dazu folgen bald.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. November 2008)

zet1 schrieb:


> ...naja, wo gehobelt wird, da fallen Spaene, aber die ganze Abwicklung hier, das habe ich schon oefters geschrieben, ist einfach komplett nutzlos und schutzlos.
> 
> man sollte zb Zertifizierungen fuer Kaeufer und Verkaeufer einfuehren, mit bestaetigter Adresse oder was weiss ich, damit man wenigstens bei einer Gruppe von serioesen Leuten (die es sicherlich in grosser anzahlt troztalledem gibt) einen sicheren Kauf/Verkauf abwickeln kann.
> 
> ...



Wie bereits gesagt wurde, läuft das hier alles auf privater Basis, nicht gewerblich, überall im Internet kann man beschiXXen werden, wenn es um Kleinanzeigen geht.
Wenn was nicht zufriedenstellend klappt, dann ist dies definitiv keine Schande fürs Board, eher sollten sich die schwarzen Schafe mal schämen, schließlich sind wir eine Gemeinschaft mit demselben Interesse... Will hier aber auch nicht den Moralapostel raushängen lassen!

Wenn dir eine mehrfach geschaltete Anzeige auffällt und dich nervt, dann hast du die Möglichkeit die Anzeige zu melden und eine kurze Beschreibung abzugeben, was daran genau nicht koscher ist. Nutze diese Möglichkeit, die Admins und Mods haben keine Zeit etliche Anzeigen durchzusehen, sie sind auf unsere aktive Mithilfe angewiesen. (mich persönlich stören doppelte und dreifache Anzeigen nicht, ich muss aber auch nicht für Traffic und Webspace aufkommen...)

Die Preise bei einigen Anzeigen stehen nicht auf "PREIS AUF ANFRAGE" sondern auf "BESTES ANGEBOT". Wenn Du jemanden nach einem Preis fragst, obwohl der Verkäufer keinen angegeben hat, bist du selbst schuld, dass du deine eigene Zeit vergeudest, mache lieber ein Angebot, meist kommt ein Gegenangebot und irgendwie wird man sich evtl. einig!

Zertifizierungen oder irgendwelche schwarze Listen halte ich für unnötig. Der Bikemarkt soll ja nur ein "schwarzes Brett" darstellen, welches Verkäufer und Käufer zusammenführt. Gibts Unstimmigkeiten oder gar eine Abzocke, muss man halt weitere Schritte einleiten, das Forum bzw. den Forenbetreiber dafür verantwortlich zu machen ist falsch!


----------



## napalmdeath (24. November 2008)

tach zusammen,
ich bin fuer eine schwarze liste.es sind immer die gleichen,die einen versuchen zu verar***en!
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Eike. (24. November 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> tach zusammen,
> ich bin fuer eine schwarze liste.es sind immer die gleichen,die einen versuchen zu verar***en!
> gruesse,
> markus



Was soll das bringen? Wenn man auf so einer Liste ist meldet man sich neu an und das wars. Es gibt numal keine Möglichkeit einen Benutzernamen einer Person zuzuordnen solange nicht jede Neuanmeldung mit Persokopie über einen Admin läuft und das ist wohl kaum realisierbar.


----------



## l0st (24. November 2008)

ignorierfunktion...?


----------



## napalmdeath (24. November 2008)

hi,
schwarze liste mit namen und adresse...
namen und adresse,koennen vom kaeufer/verkaeufter gemeldet werden.
bei einem vernueftigem grund sollten sie im forum veroeffentlicht werden..
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Eike. (24. November 2008)

Und woher willst du wissen ob der Name und die Adresse die dir jemand sagt echt ist und nicht aus dem Telefonbuch? Sowas macht nur Sinn wenn die Identität zertifiziert ist, zB mit PostIdent und irgendsowas scheint Thomas ja in der Mache zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (24. November 2008)

hi,
kaeufer und verkaufer tauschen doch die adressen aus...spaetestens zum ueberweisen bzw versand..
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Eike. (24. November 2008)

Ja klar aber du als Käufer weist nicht ob die Adresse die dir jemand sagt auch stimmt. Wenn ich jemanden be******** wollte würde ich ja nicht meine wahre Adresse angeben sondern einfach eine aus dem Telefonbuch abpinnen. Das Geld bekomm ich dann trotzdem weil die Kontnummer nichts mit der Adresse zu tun hat und man kann sogar einen beliebigen Namen angeben. Und so eine Adresse dann in eine Liste einzutragen bringt eben nichts sondern trifft vielleicht sogar noch den falschen.


----------



## napalmdeath (24. November 2008)

hi,
das kann dir ueberall im netz passieren.da darfste nicht im ebay oder sonst wo kaufen.dort hast du auch keine 100%tige garantien das du artikel,ueberhaupt oder im angegebenen zustand bekommst.
und wer sich solche muehen macht jemanden hinters licht zu fuehren (falsche daten etc)
der gehoert auch angezeigt.da ist es dann egal ob der name zur kontonummer passt oder nicht.die staatsanwaltschaft findet dann die richtigen daten raus,war bei mir im fall pascale kratzke auch,und den jungen hat man eingebuchtet.
wer betruegen will der schaft es auch,da gibts es keinen 100%tigen schutz.
da hilft auch kein personalausweis oder tele.buch eintrag oder geburtsurkunde.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Eike. (24. November 2008)

Genau das meine ich doch. Deswegen bringt eben so eine Liste meiner Meinung nach nichts weil man da nur die Betrüger abdecken würde die so dämlich sind zweimal unter gleichem Namen sowas abzuziehen. 
Außerdem müsste ja auch noch jemand überprüfen ob die Eintragung überhaupt gerechtfertigt ist. Sonst könnte ich ja auch sagen, ich hab dir was überwiesen und nie was bekommen. Oder wenn es Streit darum gibt ob der gelieferte Artikel der Beschreibung entspricht oder nicht. Das ist im Rahmen eines privaten Forums mit Kleinanzeigenteil einfach nicht realisierbar.


----------



## napalmdeath (24. November 2008)

hi,
das mit der schwarzen list halte ich fuer abschreckend.
ob es letztendlich realisierbar ist..naja..ist natuerlich schwierig.
selbst wenn nur "einzeltaeter" eigetragen werden,schreckt es vielleicht doch ab.
man kann ja eine eintragung durch eine polizeiliche anzeige belegen.das ist nicht sooo haeufig der fall und ist fuer die admis eine ueberschauliche menge an einzelfaellen,die zu bearbeiten waehre.
ist nur nen vorschlag,wenn jemand eine verbesserungsvorschlaege hat,nur zu...
gruesse,
markus


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (24. November 2008)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> ...man kann ja eine eintragung durch eine polizeiliche anzeige belegen.das ist nicht sooo haeufig der fall und ist fuer die admis eine ueberschauliche menge an einzelfaellen,die zu bearbeiten waehre.
> ist nur nen vorschlag,wenn jemand eine verbesserungsvorschlaege hat,nur zu...
> gruesse,
> markus



Bei allem Respekt: Wir sind doch nicht im Mittelalter und stellen Leute an den Pranger! Ob nun öffentlich oder nur für die Admins einsehbar, das ist nicht Zeitgemäß.
Ignorierfunktion im Zusammenhang mit Postident bzw. Zertifizierung, das bleibt überschaubar und einfach...
Auch Käufer bräuchten ein Zertifikat, wenn die Mist bauen in Form von Zusagen und sich dann nicht plausibel rechtfertigen können, falls sie es doch nicht nehmen, dann stellt man die Leute auf !die EIGENE! Ignoreliste...
Das ganze sollte aber nicht öffentlich ablaufen, wie die Bewertungen von EBay sondern wie die Forums-Ignore Funktion, dann wirds auch nicht mißbraucht. Natürlich müsste man dann mindestens 1 mal eine schlechte Erfahrung mit jemanden machen um ihn auf die Ignore-Liste zu setzen...

Das Zertifikat sollte den richtigen Namen und das Alter enthalten, man könnte dann so Filter integrieren, falls einer nur mit Volljährigen Leuten Geschäfte machen will...

Aber eigentlich ist das alles nur herumspinnerei und Gehirnfurze meinerseits, wegen mir ist das nicht nötig. Ich mache auch oft schlechte Erfahrungen im Bikemarkt in Form von zusagen, gebe dann meine Kontodaten raus und es kommt nie Geld an... Ich setze dann für mich Fristen, nachdem ich den Menschen nochmals angeschrieben habe und wenn sich nix tut, bekommts halt ein anderer... Ich lösche auch meine Anzeigen nicht, bevor der Artikel nicht weg ist.
Die Übersichtlichkeit leidet zwar darunter, jedoch verlasse ich mich hier nur auf ganz wenige Leute. Meist erkennt man schon am Stil der EMail, ob es ein 14 Jähriger mit 10 Taschengeld ist oder ein Erwachsener mit monatlichem Einkommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## napalmdeath (24. November 2008)

hi,
sind alles auch nur vorschlaege,vielleicht bekommt man ein optimum an sicherheit hin..
gruesse,
markus


----------



## KHUJAND (28. November 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir sind derzeit eine Authentifizierung am testen, die verpflichtend für alle Anbieter im Bikemarkt sein wird. Damit sollten die allermeisten Unregelmässigkeiten verhindert werden. Ich bin optimistisch, dass das ganze noch in 2008 startet, Details dazu folgen bald.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas




Thomas
 wenn der bikemarkt "gebührenpflichtig" wird sehe ich der sache eher skeptisch entgegen... 

 aber macht ihr nur,- 



wenns dadurch schwieriger wird gibts dann für mich ja noch ebay.
 bessere preise sind ehh nur dort zu erzielen.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (28. November 2008)

Ich sehe es anders herum, in EBay bekommt man doch kaum reellen Gegenwert für sein angebotenes Zeug... Selbst wennst dort mehr als hier rausschlägst, musste noch an die Angebotsgebühren und Provision denken!

Bei einem Fully Rahmen z.B., der in EBay für 1000,-  sofort kaufen weggeht und auch für soviel eingestellt wurde, bekommt EBay 5,79 Einstellgebühr (1 Bild, sonst keine weiteren Zusatzoptionen, wie z.B. Angebotsvorlage oder Startzeitplanung...) und 42,29 Provision...

Nur so als Denkansatz!


----------



## napalmdeath (28. November 2008)

tach zusammen,
gebuehren? auch nicht schlimm.. sollen dann nur die kaeufer!! tragen,damit die ganzen zusagen auch eingehalten werden.
sollen die kaeufer eine anzeige als "gekauft" melden und dann 5% vom kaufpreis ans ibc ueberweisen! dann hoert es endlich auf staendig "nehm ich,und bezahle nicht" auf!.die preisangabe ist dann auch verpflichtend,schoener nebeneffekt!
oder verkaeufer und kaeufer teilen sich die gebueren je mit 2,5%,wie auch immer....haupsache alles wird nen bischen serioeser und sicherer.

wenn wirklich ein finanzieller notstand beim kaeufer entstehen sollte,wird er auf die 5% oder 2,5% pfeiffen!

den erloes kann man am ende eines jahres einem guten zweck spenden,und/oder was nettes verlosen...dann haben alle was davon.

ich hoffe diese gedankengaenge sind nicht zuuu abwegig..
gruesse,
markus


----------



## napalmdeath (28. November 2008)

ich nochmal,
oder so:
der kaeufer und der verkaeufer melden die anzeige als gekauft/verkauft.der jenige der den button drueckt uebernimmt die kosten..
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Stefan3500 (29. November 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Ich mache auch oft schlechte Erfahrungen im Bikemarkt in Form von zusagen, gebe dann meine Kontodaten raus und es kommt nie Geld an....



Das passiert mir auch sehr häufig. Gerade bei Teilen im "Billigsegment" kommen zum Teil 3 solche Typen auf einen der wirklich kauft.

Dürfte an falscher Erziehung und der (scheinbar) grenzenlosen Anonymität im I-net liegen. Ich versuch mich nicht drüber aufzuregen- klappt aber nicht immer.


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2008)

hab mich vorhin "registrieren"  lassen.  



in den vergangenen 5 Jahren IBC u. dem "bikemarkt" habe ich erst 1x probleme gehabt.

Leute IHR macht was falsch...


----------



## Thomas (1. Dezember 2008)

kaufst du mehr oder verkaufst du mehr... ?


----------



## KHUJAND (1. Dezember 2008)

Thomas schrieb:


> kaufst du mehr oder verkaufst du mehr... ?



Thomas  bin ich gemeint ?

 ansonsten "verkaufe" ich meist nur im bikemarkt.

 leute die dermassen geil aufs verkaufen sind,- u. ihre plörren jedem anbieten sind meiner meinung selbst schuld . 

Thomas
aber wie schon gesagt.-  "macht ihr nur" ist euer gutes recht,-  mit am bikemarkt zu verdienen. 

 obwohl dann deutlich weniger verkauft wird wie bisher.


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. Dezember 2008)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ..."macht ihr nur" ist euer gutes recht,-  mit am bikemarkt zu verdienen...



Entweder kennst Du nur die halbe Geschichte oder aber du hast da was nicht richtig gelesen... Aufschluss wirds demnächst geben und solange würde ich keine Halbwahrheiten verbreiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2008)

pHONe^dEtEcTor schrieb:


> Entweder kennst Du nur die halbe Geschichte oder aber du hast da was nicht richtig gelesen... Aufschluss wirds demnächst geben und solange würde ich keine Halbwahrheiten verbreiten



evtl...  

 es geht doch um eine einmalige bzw. für 2 jahre geltende gebühr von 5 euro.
 rechne ich ca. 5 tausen user im bikemarkt,- von den 5 euro ziehe ich die 55cent briefmarke für die pin nr. ab.

 bleiben ? NA ? 


bestimmt rechne ich falsch. 

 ansonsten lösch den kram,-den ich hier geschrieben habe.


----------



## napalmdeath (2. Dezember 2008)

hi,
ich denke! es sind bei weitem weniger als 5.000 user,es sind gerade mal 5.600 anzeigen geschaltet.schaetze es sind vielleicht 500-800 leute die es nutzen.
der 5er fuer den einzelnen ist doch nun wirklich nippes.
gruesse,
markus


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (2. Dezember 2008)

@KHUJAND
Der Thomas wird schon nicht von den restlichen 4,45â¬ x X User seinen nÃ¤chsten Urlaub finanzieren 

Ein paar Leute hier hatten eine PN bekommen, in der alles erklÃ¤rt wurde, wie es ablÃ¤uft, wofÃ¼r das Geld aufgewendet wird und diese Leute wurden gebeten das ganze zu testen, desweiteren wurden die Leute gebeten das erstmal fÃ¼r sich zu behalten, da evtl. noch Ãnderungen mit einflieÃen o.Ã... Der letzten Bitte konnte wohl nicht so recht nachgekommen werden...

Nun wÃ¼rde ich persÃ¶nlich eine Bitte an alle aussprechen, die sich voreilig eine Meinung Ã¼ber das neue GebÃ¼hrensystem gebildet haben, sich noch ein wenig zurÃ¼ckzuhalten bis eine Stellungnahme bzw. ErklÃ¤rung von offizieller Seite aus kommt, in der dann eh alles erklÃ¤rt wird... Dann spÃ¤testens sollte klar werden, dass es keine Geldschneiderei oder Kommerzialisierung des Bikemarktes werden soll!


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2008)

Khujand: neben Porto gibt es dummerweise noch die USt. (sind bei 5 EUR schonmal 80 ct), Paypal-Gebühren und neben Briefmarken brauchst du noch bedruckte Briefe, Umschläge und jemanden der es zuverlässig jeden Tag eintütet und zur Post bringt. Von der Erstellung der Web-Anwendung dafür mal ganz abgesehen...

pHONe^dEtEcTor: wir haben es heute gestartet http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=370177


----------



## KHUJAND (2. Dezember 2008)

"wir haben es heute gestartet"

 u. gut is...  


 mein "bedenken" richtet sich einzig u. alleine auf die nun geringere käuferschicht.

u. nicht auf die läppische 5 euro.


----------



## Thomas (2. Dezember 2008)

Die Identifizierung gilt nur für die *Ver*käufer - die Käufer können auch so kaufen.


----------



## sami leisten (13. Januar 2009)

ich finds gut


----------



## Christer (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo, 

wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, dann hängt eine Bewertung ja technische gesehen nicht direkt mit einer Transaktion zusammen. Das würde ja bedeuten das man sich gegenseitig (oder über einen "Fake Account" auch selbst) beliebig viele Bewertungen geben kann, ohne das jemals ein wirklicher Handel stattgefunden hat. Oder bringe ich da jetzt etwas durcheinander?

Gruß

SR


----------



## carmin (14. Februar 2009)

So siehts aus.
Ein Punkt, der im nächsten Bikemarkt ganz sicher adressiert wird.
Bis dahin haben wir natürlich nur ehrliche User.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resistant306 (18. Februar 2009)

Sicherheit hat man nie. Wenn ich was überweise und somit die Kontodaten von dem Verkäufer habe, kann ich durch eine Anzeige auch die Adresse vom einem potentiellen Betrüger erfahren. Also das mit der Registrierung ist Quatsch. Ich hatte bis jetzt immer nur Ärger mit Käufern die zum Kauf eingewilligt hatten, dann nicht überwiesen haben und Anschließend auch noch Frech geworden sind.


----------



## no_budgeT (10. Juni 2009)

Hi, was mach ich, wenn die Anzeigen-ID nicht mehr gültig ist, kann ich dann noch eine Bewertung abgeben?
Gruß Manuel


----------



## Eike. (10. Juni 2009)

Ja das ist kein Problem. Der Link wird nicht auf Gültigkeit geprüft. Da die abgeschlossenen Angebote nicht gespeichert werden ist das es sinnlos.


----------



## Dirtbike Freak (12. Juni 2009)

ich habe gestern das bergwerk moonraker 98 erstanden überwiesen habe ich heute, der user hatte 0 beiträge usw. Aber egal ich vertraue ihm 

mal schauen was daraus wird. Wenn alles gut läuft gibt es eine gute bewertung.


----------



## ICwiener (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

also ich hab mal ne Frage zur Bewertung von Verkäufern.
Und zwar will ich jemanden bewerten, jedoch weiß ich nicht was in das Pflichtfeld (Link zum Handel) reinkommt. Ich versteh nicht welcher Link dass sein soll. 
Wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet, weil der Verkäufer hat seine gute Bewertung echt verdient und wäre ja schade wenn er sie nicht bekommen würde.

Danke im Vorraus für eure Hilfe 
Gruß Jonas


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2009)

die url der anzeige.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICwiener (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bekomm es immer noch nicht gebacken 
Ich hab jetzt den Link (zu diesem Artikel:...) aus der E-mail (...Kopie deine Anfrage) reinkopiert. Und es klappt immer noch nicht. 

Sorry aber vlt. bin ich einfach zu doof dafür


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2009)

was heisst "klappt nicht"? 
kommt ne fehlermeldung? 
welche?


----------



## ICwiener (16. Oktober 2009)

There were the following errors:
There was an error in your deal details!

Keine Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2009)

ICwiener schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt den Link (zu diesem Artikel:...) aus der E-mail (...Kopie deine Anfrage) reinkopiert.


wieso e-mail?

an die stelle "Link zum Handel" kommt die url der anzeige.


----------



## ICwiener (16. Oktober 2009)

also man bekommt ja eine e-mail sobald man eine anfrage macht und in dieser e-mail sind ja mehrere links, ebenso auch der link zu dem produkt.
aber ich habe schon alles ausprobiert und es kommt immer wieder die selbe fehlermeldung!
hab sogar den verkäufer selbst gefragt und den link, den der mir geschickt hat, hat auch nicht funktioniert.
bin mit meinem latein am ende.

wär nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.....
danke 
grüße jonas


----------



## dubbel (16. Oktober 2009)

so müsste es fertig ausgefüllt aussehen. 
was ist bei dir anders?


----------



## argh (18. Oktober 2009)

Mir fehle ein wenig mehr Penetranz. Das bewerten läuft irgendwie nur nach Tagesform- habe ich Lust oder nicht- So bleibt ein Großteil der Deals unbewertet und der Sinn geht flöten. Ich wäre ja für tägliche Erinnerungsmails, solange der Artikel noch nicht bewertet wurde. 

Dann würden auch die Pappnasen mehr auffallen- immer zusagen, Preise zu drücken versuchen aber nie was kaufen.


----------



## dubbel (27. Oktober 2009)

ich hab gestern (26.10) eine person bewertet, jetzt wollte ich einen weiteren artikel bei der gleichen person bewerten, allerdings kommt dann die meldung: 
"Sorry, but you must wait until 26.10.2009 at 11:51 before you can rate this person again."


----------



## Thomas (27. Oktober 2009)

@dubbel: probiers bitte nochmal
@käpt´n kaba: ich gebe dir recht. derzeit weiss die Software leider nicht, wann ein Deal zustande kommt, daher kann sie dich nicht dran erinneren. als kurzfristige verbesserung wurden vor einiger Zeit die Benachrichtigungsemails um Hinweise und Link zu den Bewertugnen ergänzt


----------



## Munich-Biker (2. November 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich hab gestern (26.10) eine person bewertet, jetzt wollte ich einen weiteren artikel bei der gleichen person bewerten, allerdings kommt dann die meldung:
> "Sorry, but you must wait until 26.10.2009 at 11:51 before you can rate this person again."



hatte gestern selbiges Problem, hab bis heute gewartet und das Problem taucht wieder auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. November 2009)

ICwiener schrieb:


> There were the following errors:
> There was an error in your deal details!
> 
> Keine Lösung für mein Problem?



geht mir genauso 

EDITH: jetzt hat es geklappt, warum weiß ich auch nicht ?!?!?


----------



## mohrstefan (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich versuche mich seit , wochen beim verkauf einzulocken.
Warum--geht das nicht bei mier???
Mfg+ein unfallfreies 2010!!!


----------



## Rennmaulwurf (7. Januar 2010)

Ich versuche gerade jemanden zu bewerten aber es klappt nicht.
Folgende Fehlermeldung erhalte ich
There were the following errors:
There was an error in your deal details!

Könnt ihr mir helfen ?
Gruss
Astrid


----------



## Eike. (7. Januar 2010)

mohrstefan schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich seit , wochen beim verkauf einzulocken.
> Warum--geht das nicht bei mier???
> Mfg+ein unfallfreies 2010!!!



Was genau versuchst du (bei Verkauf einloggen=Anzeige aufgeben?) und was funktioniert nicht? Eine Anzeige kannst du nicht aufgeben weil du dich nicht identifiziert hast.


----------



## mohrstefan (7. Januar 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Was genau versuchst du (bei Verkauf einloggen=Anzeige aufgeben?) und was funktioniert nicht? Eine Anzeige kannst du nicht aufgeben weil du dich nicht identifiziert hast.


Ich kann mich nicht identifizieren!!
Immer wenn ich bezahlen will,heist es Technische problem's


----------



## OkiDok (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich bin zwar schon ein einer längeren Zeit angemeldet, jedoch finde ich mich hier immernoch nicht zurecht.
Ich wollten mal fragen, ob man Gebühren für eine Bikemarkt Anzeige bezahlen muss (wie z.b bei Ebay -Provisionskosten u.s.w) 

Danke im voraus für die Antworten
Gruß Okidok


----------



## Eike. (19. Januar 2010)

Nein. Die Kosten für die Registrierung/Identifizierung sind einmalig. Für die Anzeigen gibt es weder eine Einstellgebühr noch eine Provision. Die Gebühren wurden ja nicht eingeführt um damit Geld zu verdienen sondern nur um die Kosten der Identifizierung (die etwas mehr Sicherheit bringen soll) zu decken.


----------



## Ferkelmann (20. Januar 2010)

Einmalig pro Jahr. Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## MelleD (20. Januar 2010)

Nee, alle 2 Jahre. 

"Deine Identifizierung ist 2 Jahre lang gültig, danach musst du die Identifizierung wiederholen."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fromhell1984 (26. Februar 2010)

Hallo Leute 

habe folgendes Problem habe mich nun auch Identifizieren lassen und hat auch bis zur Briefzustellung alles geklappt... Bezahlt via Paypal Akzeptiert Brief vor über einem Monat versendet worden aber nie bei mir angekommen! Habe bereits diverse Emails an das Bikemarkt Team gesendet doch bis heute keine Antwort erhalten... Weiss demnach nicht was ich nun noch tun soll... Habt ihr nen Tip????


----------



## Thomas (2. März 2010)

fromhell1984 schrieb:


> Habe bereits diverse Emails an das Bikemarkt Team gesendet doch bis heute keine Antwort erhalten... Weiss demnach nicht was ich nun noch tun soll... Habt ihr nen Tip????




Schicke bitte über das Hilfe Formular (das auf *jeder* Seite unten verlinkt ist) eine Mail an unseren Support und es wird dir geholfen,
Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## fromhell1984 (4. März 2010)

Grüss dich Thomas

das habe ich bereits mehrmals erfolglos versucht!!! Bekomme einfach kein Feedback!!! Muss sagen das ich leider sehr entäuscht bin!


----------



## Thomas (4. März 2010)

ich habe *alle* Mails (auch Spam etc) nach deiner Mailadresse durchsucht, da ist nichts von dir.

bitte maile einfach an [email protected]

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Lars-1 (7. April 2010)

Hallo Thomas,

leider vergessen viele Käufer mich als Verkäufer zu bewerten, wäre es machbar, dass dem Käufer irgendwie angezeigt wird, dass er noch Jemanden bewerten soll ähnlich wie bei Ebay ?

Es ist nämlich ziemlich nervig mit Emails "hinterherzulaufen" und dann doch keine Bewertung zu bekommen.

Und noch eine Frage: Wieviele positive Bewertungen benötigt man um nach 2 Jahren sich nicht nocheinmal kostenpflichtig zu identifizieren lassen ? 

Grüße,

Lars


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2010)

Wie soll das denn funktionieren? Das System weis ja nicht wer etwas gekauft hat. Das ist hier nunmal wie ein Kleinanzeigenbrett das nur dazu dient Verkäufer und Interessent zusammenzubringen, alles weitere läuft dann nur zwischen den beiden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mussso (7. April 2010)

In anderen Foren gibt es auch solche "Bitte nicht vergessen zu bewerten" Mails!

Ich hab hier jetzt nur noch die "notification" das ich eine Bewertung erhalten habe aber geben tut es sowas:

*iTrader Rating Notification* 
 			 			 		  		 		 			 			You have received a new rating or comment from M A R K.

Details about this transaction can be found on this page. (link entfernt)

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## Zelle (13. Mai 2010)

Da ich per Mail leider keine Antwort bekommen habe stelle ich die Frage einmal hier:

Wie werden meine Daten nach einer Registrierung gesichert, wie wird sichergestellt dass die Daten nicht in falsche Hände gelangen? Ich könnte mir zum Beispiel einen SuperGAU vorstellen, in dem organisierte Banden die Daten hacken und alle Adressen von registrierten Bikemarktverkäufern haben. Dann können sie die Adressen abfahren und einfach ernten. Wenn ich mir angucken was schon alles getrieben wird und wie gezielt Bikes geklaut werden, finde ich das gar nicht so übertrieben.

Grüße


----------



## DaEda (20. August 2012)

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...er-zusammengestelltes-mountainbike-)/74710128


----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2012)

Hallo Rik Thomas.+ andere.  
ich verkaufe im ibc bikemarkt schon seit fast 10 jahren.
habe mitlerweile über 180 positive bewerungen erhalten,- bin mit meinen preisen immer fair, versende immer per versichertem versand usw. und habe in all den jahren nie ärger mit den käufen/verkäufen hier.

nun habe ich eine negative bewertung erhalten.

hab ein kettenblatt fü 15 euro verkauft,- der käufer hat es nicht geschafft innerhalb 3 wochen die 15 euro zu überweisen, obwohl ich ihn ca. 3-4 x angschrieben habe hat er mir 2x zurückgeschrieben das er das geld bald überweist... 
auf die letzten beiden mails hat er garnicht mehr geantwortet,
ich habe ihm eine negative bewertung geschrieben, das es so nicht geht usw.
in der zwischenzeit  (ca. 3,1/2 wochen) hat er das geld  doch noch überwiesen,
ich habe ihm das geld dann prompt von meiner bank zurück buchen lassen . . . 
 ich hatte echt keine lust mehr auf solch einen unzuverlässigen käufer.

ist seine negative bewertung rechtens ?  


DANKE 
Gruss Artur

PS: 
die erste negative bewertung habe ich erhalten weil die defeckte gabel die ich natürlich als defeckt in meiner bikemarkt anzeige deklariert habe, im karton etwas öl verloren hat, und der user beim auspacken sich  die hände ölig gemacht hat. . . 
 in so einem fall schreibt man doch keine negative bewertung, das war doch keine abicht von mir, und keiner konnte ahnen das aus der gabel öl austritt.

ich habe echt keine lust mehr auf derart dumme begründungen um eine schlechte bewertung zu schreiben. 

die Mods müssten sowas löschen dürfen.


----------



## napalmdeath (21. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Hallo Rik Thomas.+ andere.
> ich verkaufe im ibc bikemarkt schon seit fast 10 jahren.
> habe mitlerweile über 180 positive bewerungen erhalten,- bin mit meinen preisen immer fair, versende immer per versichertem versand usw. und habe in all den jahren nie ärger mit den käufen/verkäufen hier.
> 
> ...




..habe hier gut 20 verkaeufe,die nie bezahlt wurden.
wenn ich da ueberall schlechte bewertungen schreibe,kann ich mein feedback vergessen.
rachebewertungen sind mir dann auch sicher und werden bestimmt nicht geloescht...das ist bekannt :-(


----------



## KHUJAND (21. August 2012)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> ..habe hier gut 20 verkaeufe,die nie bezahlt wurden.
> wenn ich da ueberall schlechte bewertungen schreibe,kann ich mein feedback vergessen.
> rachebewertungen sind mir dann auch sicher und werden bestimmt nicht geloescht...das ist bekannt :-(



da hast du recht... leider. 

die Mods sollten aber doch eher den "alten" seriösen user glauben .


----------



## Eike. (22. August 2012)

Ich kann aber auch verstehen, dass die sich nicht noch den zusätzlichen Aufwand aufladen möchten solche Fälle zu entscheiden. Da kann man ja auch nicht einfach sagen, wer mehr Beiträge hat oder länger dabei ist hat Recht.


----------



## HavannaClub (22. August 2012)

Ein Zahlungsziel im vorraus festzulegen wäre sinnvoll, 5 Tage zum Beispiel. Wenn der Artikel nicht bezahlt wird ist er wieder frei zum Verkauf. Dem potentiellen Käufer klar machen und gut isses.

Gruss


----------



## KHUJAND (23. August 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Ich kann aber auch verstehen, dass die sich nicht noch den zusätzlichen Aufwand aufladen möchten solche Fälle zu entscheiden. Da kann man ja auch nicht einfach sagen, wer mehr Beiträge hat oder länger dabei ist hat Recht.



und absolut ungerechte rachebewertungen (wie napalmdeath schon sagte) soll man klaglos hinnehmen oder was ? 

sehe ich aber nicht so... schade das Thomas nix dazu schreibt.


----------



## napalmdeath (25. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> und absolut ungerechte rachebewertungen (wie napalmdeath schon sagte) soll man klaglos hinnehmen oder was ?
> 
> sehe ich aber nicht so... schade das Thomas nix dazu schreibt.



hi,
seit der umstellung habe ich rund ein dutzend kaeufer,die ich negativ bewerten muesste. wenn nur bei der haelfte eine rachebewertung zurueckkommt,kann ich meinen account schliessen.
leider hat der neue bikemarkt/neues bewertungssystem die zahlungsmoral nicht verbessert.

ich haette lust auf eine "ignorieren" funktion,das ich einzelne mitglieder sperren kann...es sind immer wieder die gleichen,die negativ auffallen.
eine art schwarze liste (gerne oeffentlich) ist auch wuenschenswert,nicht mit nicknamen,sondern mit der korrekten anschrift.die sollte den admin,dank postident,vorliegen.

gruesse,
markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Digge (25. August 2012)

Ich fände es ganz gut wenn negative Bewertungen erst nach Stellungnahme beider Seiten durch Admin/Mod freigeschaltet werden müssten und somit Rachebewertungen wegfallen oder zumindest eingeschränkt würden.


----------



## mohrstefan (25. August 2012)

der Digge schrieb:


> Ich fände es ganz gut wenn negative Bewertungen erst nach Stellungnahme beider Seiten durch Admin/Mod freigeschaltet werden müssten und somit Rachebewertungen wegfallen oder zumindest eingeschränkt würden.


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. August 2012)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> seit der umstellung habe ich rund ein dutzend kaeufer,die ich negativ bewerten muesste. wenn nur bei der haelfte eine rachebewertung zurueckkommt,kann ich meinen account schliessen.
> leider hat der neue bikemarkt/neues bewertungssystem die zahlungsmoral nicht verbessert.
> 
> ...


Das ist übel!! Hatte auch ein paar Fälle, bei denen sich Leute nicht gemeldet und/oder nicht bezahlt haben. Habe mich auch nicht getraut die negativ zu bewerten zumal ich noch nicht so viele Bewertungen habe wie Du. Ja, das wäre eine gute Lösung was Du vorschlägst!


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2012)

Ich hab aktuell nen total beschi**enen Fall. 

Habe ein Komplettrad verkauft. Der Käufer war zur Besichtigung und Probefahrt und hat sich dann für den Kauf entschieden. 

Nach dem Kauf hatte er mir eine neutrale Bewertung gegeben, weil die Bremsen angeblich nicht gehen. (Bei der Probefahrt war alles super)

Jetzt habe ich nach über 1 Monat plötzlich ne negative Bewertung, aus unerfindlichen Gründen?

Hat man ne Möglichkeit da irgendwas zu unternehmen?


----------



## KHUJAND (29. August 2012)

einfache  Willkür.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> einfache  Willkür.


 
Das ärgert mich wie verrückt, weil ich erst 1 Bewertung habe und die ist jetzt negative


----------



## KHUJAND (29. August 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Das ärgert mich wie verrückt, weil ich erst 1 Bewertung habe und die ist jetzt negative



kann ich mir vorstellen... 
 ich hab über 180 bewerungen,- davon 2 negative rachebewerungen . . .
und die versauen mir meine 100%. 

ist mind. genau so schlimm.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. August 2012)

Ich finde es auch Mist, dass man im Nachhinein die Bewertungen nochmal ändern kann.


----------



## Jbnk03 (30. August 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Das ärgert mich wie verrückt, weil ich erst 1 Bewertung habe und die ist jetzt negative


Der Typ der dir die Bewertung reingedrückt hat, hat ja nicht mal was dazu geschrieben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (30. August 2012)

Das ist auch so ein Grund, warum ich mich so ärgere. Er hätte ja wenigstens dazu schreiben können, was ihm plötzlich (nach über 1 Monat) nicht mehr passt.

Ich vermute er hat irgendwas zerstört und vermutet jetzt eine Vorschädigung?


----------



## Jbnk03 (30. August 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Das ist auch so ein Grund, warum ich mich so ärgere. Er hätte ja wenigstens dazu schreiben können, was ihm plötzlich (nach über 1 Monat) nicht mehr passt.
> 
> Ich vermute er hat irgendwas zerstört und vermutet jetzt eine Vorschädigung?


Frecheit sowas! Ich hoffe Du hast ihm wenigstens die Meinung gegeigt.
Aber die Anzahl der Dummköppe im Bikemarkt steigt mit jedem Tag. Es liest auch keiner mehr die Beschreibungen durch, absolut traurig...


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. August 2012)

Ich habe ihn ganz höflich gefragt, was er für Probleme hat, bzw. was mit dem Rad nicht stimmt, aber seit mehreren Tagen keine Reaktion.

Der Typ hat aber generell keinerlei Ahnung von Fahrrädern, er wusste nicht mal wie man ein Hinterrad ausbaut.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. August 2012)

Jetzt kam mal ne Antwort, ich zitiere:

"Weil ich en Rahmenbruch hab obwohl ich nur über ne fette Wurzel gefahren bin da hats mir einfach die Schwinge zerschlagen und es hinterrad is weggeangen is ja wohl net normal"

Was kann ich denn bitte dafür, wenn der Rahmen bei ihm bricht?


----------



## Bombenkrator (30. August 2012)

nichts.
lass es ändern


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. August 2012)

Wer soll es mir denn ändern, wenn nicht er selbst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeland77 (1. September 2012)

Wenn ich bei Dir schaue, hast du "nur" die neutrale Bewertung.


----------



## Freerider1504 (1. September 2012)

Freeland77 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei Dir schaue, hast du "nur" die neutrale Bewertung.


 
er hat es jetzt wieder in eine neutrale bewertung geändert. ich habe das gefühl, dass er aus langeweile immer wieder mal seine meinung ändert.


----------



## stephan- (26. September 2012)

Habe bei einem Artikel auf "Verkaufen" gedrückt und dann ist der User abgesprungen - wie krieg ich das nun gelöscht?

Will ihn nicht schlecht bewerten, da ich keinen Bock auf eine negative Rachebewertung hab.


----------



## Jbnk03 (26. September 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Habe bei einem Artikel auf "Verkaufen" gedrückt und dann ist der User abgesprungen - wie krieg ich das nun gelöscht?
> 
> Will ihn nicht schlecht bewerten, da ich keinen Bock auf eine negative Rachebewertung hab.


Gar nicht soweit ich weiß. Bewerte ihn halt einfach nicht.


----------



## stephan- (26. September 2012)

Das grüne Feld nervt mich. Das steht da dann ja nun "für immer".
Alternative wäre, einfach gegenseitig gute Bewertungen auszutauschen, aber das kann ja wohl auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein.


----------



## Trailtrooper (26. September 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Das grüne Feld nervt mich. Das steht da dann ja nun "für immer".
> Alternative wäre, einfach gegenseitig gute Bewertungen auszutauschen, aber das kann ja wohl auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein.




Ich habe auch seit 2 Monaten 2 offene Bewertungen, nervt wirklich.
Wäre schon angenehmer wenn man das löschen könnte...


----------



## Freerider1504 (27. September 2012)

stephan- schrieb:


> Das grüne Feld nervt mich. Das steht da dann ja nun "für immer".
> Alternative wäre, einfach gegenseitig gute Bewertungen auszutauschen, aber das kann ja wohl auch nicht im Sinne des Erfinders sein.


 
Oder du gibst ihm eine neutrale Bewertung, aber die ist auch nicht grade der Hit. Am besten wird wohl das mit den gegenseitigen positiven Bewertungen sein. 

Ich persönlich klicke immer erst auf verkauft, wenn das Geld auf meinem Konto eingegangen ist.


----------



## lmart1n (27. September 2012)

Das Bewertungssystem ist suboptimal gelöst. Warum kann man als Käufer, wenn man bezahlt hat, negativ bewertet werden? Man ist seinem rechtlichem Teil als Käufer ja nachgekommen. Rachebewertungen sind hier logisch, wenn die Ware nicht stimmt.

Da bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als eine Unterlassungserklärung zu erzwingen und diese an die Admins weiterzuleiten, richtig?


----------



## napalmdeath (28. September 2012)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Gar nicht soweit ich weiß. Bewerte ihn halt einfach nicht.



hi,
dann bekommt man immer die erinnerungsmails..."artikel bewerten"

die kommen bei mir schon so oft,das gmx sie schon von allein in den spam verschiebt :-D

gruesse,
markus

ps wie loescht man eigendlich in dem "anfragen" ordner? bei 31 seiten blick ich nicht mehr durch.


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. September 2012)

lmart1n schrieb:


> Das Bewertungssystem ist suboptimal gelöst. Warum kann man als Käufer, wenn man bezahlt hat, negativ bewertet werden? Man ist seinem rechtlichem Teil als Käufer ja nachgekommen. Rachebewertungen sind hier logisch, wenn die Ware nicht stimmt.
> 
> Da bleibt einem nichts anderes übrig als eine Unterlassungserklärung zu erzwingen und diese an die Admins weiterzuleiten, richtig?


 
Ich finde es schlecht gelöst, dass man Bewertungen jederzeit wieder ändern kann. Dies sollte auf jedenfall nochmal überarbeitet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (28. September 2012)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ps wie loescht man eigendlich in dem "anfragen" ordner? bei 31 seiten blick ich nicht mehr durch.


 
Ich glaube in "Anfragen" kann man nichts löschen


----------



## napalmdeath (28. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich glaube in "Anfragen" kann man nichts löschen



na super .. nen durchdachter bikemarkt sieht anders aus.
der alte bikemarkt war vielleicht "oldschool" und hatte nicht soviel werbeflaeche,aber wenigstens war der ordentlich zu haendeln.

das jetztige ding muss ich jemand ausgedacht haben,der von den tatsaechen vorgaengen keinen plan hat.

ich frage mich nur die ganze zeit,was besser geworden ist? bis jetzt ist mir nicht ein punkt dazu eingefallen...

kann mir vielleicht einer erklaeren wo nun tatsaechlich der vorteil ist?


----------



## Jbnk03 (28. September 2012)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> dann bekommt man immer die erinnerungsmails..."artikel bewerten"
> 
> die kommen bei mir schon so oft,das gmx sie schon von allein in den spam verschiebt :-D
> ...


Hi Markus,

Im Anfragen Ordner ist jeweils rechts ein Kästchen, da kannst Du einen Haken machen und unten dann auf das rote Feld "Ausgewählte Anfragen archivieren" klicken.

Bei mir sinds nur 10 Seiten xD



> ich frage mich nur die ganze zeit,was besser geworden ist? bis jetzt ist mir nicht ein punkt dazu eingefallen...
> 
> kann mir vielleicht einer erklaeren wo nun tatsaechlich der vorteil ist?


Ja gute Frage. Ich hab mich ganz gut dran gewöhnt, allerdings stört ees mich etwas dass man so viel klicken muss bis man den Artikel endlich eingestellt hat.

Was mir positiv aufgefallen ist dass ich endlich mehr Bewertungen bekomme  Früher haben die meisten das Bewertungssystem wohl nicht auf den Schirm bekommen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. September 2012)

Ich kann dir nur ein paar Nachteile aufzählen:

Kein Löschen von Anfragen, Bewertungen können nachträglich geändert werden, meiner Meinung nach unübersichtlicher Aufbau...


----------



## 4mate (28. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich glaube in "Anfragen" kann man nichts löschen


Häkchen ins Feld ganz rechts, links roter Button 'Ausgewählte Anfragen archivieren' drücken.
Werden ins Archiv verschoben, sind nicht mehr bei den aktuellen Anfragen,
können aber bei Bedarf eingesehen werden


----------



## napalmdeath (28. September 2012)

Jbnk03 schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> Im Anfragen Ordner ist jeweils rechts ein Kästchen, da kannst Du einen Haken machen und unten dann auf das rote Feld "Ausgewählte Anfragen archivieren" klicken.
> 
> ...



hi,

ich will die anfragen nicht archivieren (wozu auch?) sondern loeschen,damit ich micht nicht irgendwann wieder damit beschaeftigen muss.

...nen komplett neuen bikemarkt zugestallten,damit nur mehr bewertungen agegeben werden...hmmm nen bissle viel aufwand oder?
zumal,die anzahl der bewertungen ist nur am anfang wichtig...ab einer gewissen menge ist es doch egal...ob man nun 200 800 oder 1000 positive feedbacks hat.
es ist jemand mit 200+ genauso glaubwuerdig,wie mit 1000+
da sehe ich nun keinen vorteil.
zumal die bewertungen willkuerlich abgegeben werden..sieht man schoen in diesem threat...

was mich auch aergert ist,das man,in den anzeigen, keine direkten links einstellen kann (wo der intressent ohne copy/paste) klicken kann.

wie auch immer..muss nun los meinen lebensunterhalt verdienen.
wuensche einen guten start in den tag,
markus


----------



## Jbnk03 (28. September 2012)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich will die anfragen nicht archivieren (wozu auch?) sondern loeschen,damit ich micht nicht irgendwann wieder damit beschaeftigen muss.


Stimmt schon, gelöscht wird ja gar nichts mehr, Artikel kann man ja auch nicht mehr löschen sondern nur noch deaktivieren.
Ich dachte du wolltest nur wissen wie du sie aus der Übersicht wegbekommst 



> ...nen komplett neuen bikemarkt zugestallten,damit nur mehr bewertungen agegeben werden...hmmm nen bissle viel aufwand oder?
> zumal,die anzahl der bewertungen ist nur am anfang wichtig...ab einer gewissen menge ist es doch egal...ob man nun 200 800 oder 1000 positive feedbacks hat.
> es ist jemand mit 200+ genauso glaubwuerdig,wie mit 1000+
> da sehe ich nun keinen vorteil.
> zumal die bewertungen willkuerlich abgegeben werden..sieht man schoen in diesem threat...


Mir ist das mit den Bewertungen nur positiv aufgefallen weil ich sonst auch keinen Vorteil sehe. Das hätte man natürlich auch im alten Bikemarkt so einbauen können.

Ich bin schon ganz froh dass nun eigentlich jeder bewertet, vorher war es vielleicht jeder zehnte, wenn überhaupt. Klar, ab einer gewissen Anzahl spielt das keine Rolle mehr ob 200+ oder 1000+, aber ich hab gestern erst die 100+ erreicht 

Frohes Schaffen, das werde ich jetzt auch tun.


----------



## Eike. (28. September 2012)

Der Bikemarkt ist halt auch nicht primär für gewerbliche Anbieter gedacht sondern für Privatleute die hin und wieder was verkaufen. Da treten viele der hier angesprochenen Probleme gar nicht auf. Und als solcher bin ich zwar auch der Meinung, dass noch einiges verbessert werden kann, der aktuelle Zustand aber auf jeden Fall schon eine Verbesserung darstellt.


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. September 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der Bikemarkt ist halt auch nicht primär für gewerbliche Anbieter gedacht sondern für Privatleute die hin und wieder was verkaufen. Da treten viele der hier angesprochenen Probleme gar nicht auf. Und als solcher bin ich zwar auch der Meinung, dass noch einiges verbessert werden kann, der aktuelle Zustand aber auf jeden Fall schon eine Verbesserung darstellt.


 
Für mich als kleinen Privat-Mann ergibt sich aber gerade durch das Bewertungssystem ein großes Problem. Nur weil 1 Käufer ne neutrale Bewertung gegeben hat, ist der Durchschnitt total im Keller, da ich erst 2 Bewertungen habe. Finde ich sinnlos. Eine neutrale Bewertung dürfte rein theoretisch gar nicht in den Gesamtzähler addiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (28. September 2012)

Das hat aber nichts mit dem Bikemarkt im Speziellen zu tun sondern ist bei allen diesen Bewertungssystemen (Ebay & Co) das selbe. Und natürlich gehört eine neutrale Bewertung in den Mittelwert mit rein sonst könnte man sie sich gleich sparen, worüber man sicher auch vortrefflich streiten könnte.


----------



## othu (28. September 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Der Bikemarkt ist halt auch nicht primär für gewerbliche Anbieter gedacht sondern für Privatleute die hin und wieder was verkaufen. Da treten viele der hier angesprochenen Probleme gar nicht auf. Und als solcher bin ich zwar auch der Meinung, dass noch einiges verbessert werden kann, der aktuelle Zustand aber auf jeden Fall schon eine Verbesserung darstellt.



 sehe ich genau so!


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. September 2012)

Ne neutrale Bewertung ist voll der Quatsch, sagt rein gar nichts aus. Ich würde nur positiv und negativ besser finden.


----------



## Bench (28. September 2012)

eine neutrale Bwertung ist dann angebracht, wenn beim Geschäft was schiefging, aber keiner was dafür kann und jeder in bester Absicht gehandelt hat.

Beispiel von mir: Ich habe einen PM/PM Bremsadapter verkauft und ihn in einem luftgepolsterten Briefumschlag als Warensendung verschickt. Die Post hat es geschafft, den Briefumschlag zu zerreißen und der Brief kam dann leer beim Kunden an. Wer hat schuld? Keiner (außer der Post), wozu dann eine negative Bewertung? Und eine positive wäre auch doof, der Kunde hat sein Teil ja nicht gekriegt.


----------



## Jbnk03 (28. September 2012)

Bench schrieb:


> eine neutrale Bwertung ist dann angebracht, wenn beim Geschäft was schiefging, aber keiner was dafür kann und jeder in bester Absicht gehandelt hat.
> 
> Beispiel von mir: Ich habe einen PM/PM Bremsadapter verkauft und ihn in einem luftgepolsterten Briefumschlag als Warensendung verschickt. Die Post hat es geschafft, den Briefumschlag zu zerreißen und der Brief kam dann leer beim Kunden an. Wer hat schuld? Keiner (außer der Post), wozu dann eine negative Bewertung? Und eine positive wäre auch doof, der Kunde hat sein Teil ja nicht gekriegt.


Sicher solltest Du eine positive Bewertung bekommen, Du hast doch deinen Teil korrekt erfüllt. Wenn der Kunde sich das nicht versichert schicken lässt, ist es seine Schuld (also auch nicht seine Schuld, aber eben sein Pech) - es sei denn Du hast ihm keinen versicherten Versand anbegoten.


----------



## Bench (28. September 2012)

fÃ¼r ein 5â¬ Teil kommt eben nur Warensendung fÃ¼r 1,45 in Frage, alles andere wÃ¤re unÃ¶konomisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (29. September 2012)

napalmdeath schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ich will die anfragen nicht archivieren (wozu auch?) sondern loeschen,damit ich micht nicht irgendwann wieder damit beschaeftigen muss.



Du kannst dies tun:

(1) Archiviere die Anfragen, die du nicht mehr brauchst.
(2) Willst du sie wirklich löschen, geh einfach in die Liste der archivierten Anfragen, dort kannst du sie löschen.


----------



## Marcus (29. September 2012)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Ich finde es schlecht gelöst, dass man Bewertungen jederzeit wieder ändern kann. Dies sollte auf jedenfall nochmal überarbeitet werden.



Das war ein mehrfacher Wunsch der Benutzer und wurde deshalb eingebaut.


----------



## napalmdeath (29. September 2012)

rik schrieb:


> Du kannst dies tun:
> 
> (1) Archiviere die Anfragen, die du nicht mehr brauchst.
> (2) Willst du sie wirklich löschen, geh einfach in die Liste der archivierten Anfragen, dort kannst du sie löschen.



hi,
muss ich jede anfrage einzeln anklicken um sie zu archivieren oder gibts nen trick alles aufeinmal zuverschieben?
gruesse,
markus


----------



## Fahrradritter (29. September 2012)

Hi, Ich habe auch so einige Probleme mit dem bikemarkt. Ich habe einartikel als neu gekauft und ihn beschädigt erhalten. Zum Glück mit PayPal bezahlt. Aber: Ich habe eine negative Bewertung abgegeben da diese berechtigt ist und prompt eine negstive rachebewertung erhalten die so auch offensichtlich ist. Ich finde es schwach, dass wenn Ich sowas den admins melde, keinerlei Hilfe oder Feedback bekomme.


----------



## Freerider1504 (29. September 2012)

Fahrradritter schrieb:


> Hi, Ich habe auch so einige Probleme mit dem bikemarkt. Ich habe einartikel als neu gekauft und ihn beschädigt erhalten. Zum Glück mit PayPal bezahlt. Aber: Ich habe eine negative Bewertung abgegeben da diese berechtigt ist und prompt eine negstive rachebewertung erhalten die so auch offensichtlich ist. Ich finde es schwach, dass wenn Ich sowas den admins melde, keinerlei Hilfe oder Feedback bekomme.


 
Tja, so ist das eben hier. Hatte ein ähnliches Problem und die Hilfe bestand darin, dass ich doch nochmal mit dem Käufer reden sollte. Toller Support, auf die Idee wäre ich selbst nie gekommen


----------



## elmono (17. Januar 2013)

Mal ganz abseits von Bewertungen, eher zur Bikemarkt-Suche (wollte keinen extra Thread aufmachen):

Wenn ich auf der Startseite des Bikemarkts eine Kategorie auswähle, z.B. Federgabel, und dann in der Suche nach z.B. "Lyrik" suche, sucht er nur in der Kategorie. Soweit fein und gut. (siehe http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/search/index?q_ft=lyrik&q_cat=34)

Wenn ich aber jetzt von der Seite mit den Suchergebnissen weitersuche, z.B. "Revelation", wird der ganze Bikemarkt durchsucht (http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/search/index?q_ft=revelation).

Irgendwie nicht stringent, bzw. unlogisch, oder? Kann man das ändern, so dass weiterhin nur in der gewählten Kategorie gesucht wird? Mir ist bewusst, dass man die Ergebnisse dann wieder filtern kann, aber das sind einfach einige Klicks mehr.


----------



## S.F. (17. Januar 2013)

Ist mir auch aufgefallen.  Dann habe ich festgestellt, dass das nur passiert, wenn du den Suchbegriff in das Suchfeld oben rechts eingibst.
Nutzt du die Detailsuche, und bestätigst die mit dem blauen "suchen" Button, bleiben die Suchkriterien, z.B. für Federgabeln, erhalten.


----------



## elmono (17. Januar 2013)

Okay, doch wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Eike. (19. Januar 2013)

Hat mein Browser Schluckauf oder läuft der Bikemarkt zur Zeit nur in der mobilen Variante? Bei der lande ich nämlich mit dem Link bikemarkt.mtb-news.de der eigentlich zur Desktopvariante führen sollte.

Edit: Kommando zurück. Die Ebay Sidebar im Firefox war Schuld. Wenn die ausgeklappt ist schaltet der Bikemarkt auf Mobil um.


----------



## S.F. (23. Januar 2013)

Admins, wie kann ich denn meine Favoriten anpassen/ändern oder löschen/archivieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (23. Januar 2013)

Steht auf Seite 8


----------



## S.F. (23. Januar 2013)

Nein, da geht´s um die Archivierung und das Löschen von Anfragen! 
Bei den Favoriten gibts aber keine Icons, in die ich ein Häkchen setzen könnte.
Da ich aber nicht alle Favoriten ständig mitschleppen will oder manche bereits verkauft sind, wäre es schon toll, wenn ich auch meine Favoriten archivieren könnte.


Edit: stöhn.... habs gerade selbst gefunden. Einfach im Bild auf den gelben Stern klicken.....


----------



## ekm (20. Februar 2013)

Wie lösche ich ausstehende Bewertungen bei Artikeln, bei denen ich den Artikel verkauft habe und der Verkäufer es sich dann doch anders überlegt hat?


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2013)

Kannst du nicht löschen.


----------



## acid-driver (20. Februar 2013)

ekm schrieb:


> Wie lösche ich ausstehende Bewertungen bei Artikeln, bei denen ich den Artikel verkauft habe und der Verkäufer es sich dann doch anders überlegt hat?



genau das problem habe ich auch


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2013)

Bewertet es doch einfach.


----------



## ekm (20. Februar 2013)

Positiv kann man das nicht unbedingt bewerten, aber jemanden deshalb unbedingt die Quote versauen möchte ich auch nicht.


----------



## Freerider1504 (20. Februar 2013)

Dann wohl einfach damit leben.


----------



## frogmatic (21. Februar 2013)

Anscheinend wurde die Möglichkeit geschaffen, im bikemarkt ein *web of trust* zu spinnen.
Ich kenne einige Akteure persönlich denen ich das Vertrauen aussprechen würde - allerdings bräuchte ich das Initialvertrauen von irgendwem.

Im Schaltwerk habe ich nichts zum Thema gefunden...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (21. Februar 2013)

HIER:

geht aber nur, wenn du jetzt am anfang von den mods gekannt wirst. aber ich habs anscheinend falsch verstanden und warte nun auf belehrung


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. Februar 2013)

.


----------



## frogmatic (21. Februar 2013)

Danke!


----------



## canyon.biker (21. Februar 2013)

Aber leider kann man immernoch nix gegen negative Rachebewertungen machen oder mittlerweile doch?


----------



## mohrstefan (21. Februar 2013)

man kann sich bei der obrgkeit  beschweren, den fall beschreiben !
unter "Kontakt" !


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Februar 2013)

Beschweren bringt gar nichts. Die Mods helfen dir in keinster Weise weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyon.biker (22. Februar 2013)

Eine einfache Kommentarfunktion der Bewertungen wie bei eBay würde mir ja schon reichen...


----------



## chiefrock (22. Februar 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Beschweren bringt gar nichts. Die Mods helfen dir in keinster Weise weiter.



Was natürlich ein absolutes Unding wäre!

Grüße.


----------



## Freerider1504 (22. Februar 2013)

Als ich ein Problem hatte, kam als Antwort "Setze dich doch mit deinem Geschäftspartner in Verbindung". Super Tip, wäre ich selber nie drauf gekommen


----------



## mohrstefan (22. Februar 2013)

Ich hatte auch mal soon"Spacko" habe das dennen geschildert,link geschickt und schwups war ich wierder 100%
nun habe ich leider wieder soon "Penner" und....warte auf antwort !?


----------



## Pure_Power (22. Februar 2013)

I feel a Shitstorm....
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1315499


----------



## the donkey (23. Februar 2013)

Hätte mal eine Frage in die Runde

Wie kann man Verkäufe im Bikemarkt löschen, die abgeschlossen sind aber keine Bewertung zustande kam oder auch der Käufer abgesprungen ist.
Bin bis jetzt noch nicht dahinter gekommen wie das geht.

Danke


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Februar 2013)

Lies doch mal weiter oben.


----------



## the donkey (23. Februar 2013)

Lesen kann ich! Danke für den Hinweis

Ich suche jedoch nach Hilfe, nicht nach Antworten dieser Art.


----------



## Freerider1504 (23. Februar 2013)

du kannst es nicht löschen!!!


----------



## Pure_Power (28. Februar 2013)

Moin!

Aus meiner Sicht ist es kompletter Nonsens, dass neutrale Bewertungen den Prozentsatz/Schnitt runterzieht, also im Endeffekt  negativ wertet.

Neutral sollte neutral sein! Also keinen Einfluss haben.

Was ist den aktuell der Unterschied zwischen negativ und neutral? So gibt es gibt keinen. Da könnt ihr (Thomas/rik) neutral auch gleich weglassen!

Ein neutrales Neutral wäre gut für "Deals" die einvernehmlich (doch) nicht stattgefunden haben. Oder berechtigte Reklamationen, wobei hier eher eine positive Bewertung angebracht ist(aus meiner Sicht).

Des weiteren sind mir Fehler aufgefallen auf der Verkäuferprofil "Hauptseite"
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/XXXXX

und der detaillierten Verkäuferbewertungen "Unterseite"
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/ratings/user/XXXXX

Hier gibt es hin und wieder Abweichungen, entweder bei der Anzahl der Bewertungen oder beim Prozentsatz!!

*edit* Die Anzeigenfotos im Bikemarkt werden beim Vergrößern, insofern möglich, nach wie vor horizontal gestaucht.

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (28. Februar 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Aus meiner Sicht ist es kompletter Nonsens, dass neutrale Bewertungen den Prozentsatz/Schnitt runterzieht, also im Endeffekt  negativ wertet.
> 
> ...



Gibt es hierzu Meinungen von anderen Leuten? Da ist nichts in Stein gemeiÃeltâ¦



> Des weiteren sind mir Fehler aufgefallen auf der VerkÃ¤uferprofil "Hauptseite"
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/XXXXX
> 
> und der detaillierten VerkÃ¤uferbewertungen "Unterseite"
> ...



Ein konkretes Beispiel wÃ¤re nett 




> *edit* Die Anzeigenfotos im Bikemarkt werden beim VergrÃ¶Ãern, insofern mÃ¶glich, nach wie vor horizontal gestaucht.



Ist bekannt. Ticket exisitiert.


Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

rik


----------



## schloe (28. Februar 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Gibt es hierzu Meinungen von anderen Leuten? Da ist nichts in Stein gemeißelt



sehe ich auch so, neutrale Bewertungen sollten neutral sein und sich nicht auf die Statistik auswirken - weder positiv noch negativ. 

Sonst finde ich den neuen Bikemarkt inzwischen sehr gelungen!


----------



## mohrstefan (28. Februar 2013)

neutral sollte neutral bleiben, dem stimme ich meinem über mier zu !
ist irgendwie doof wenn man eine neutrale Bewertung bekommt , und trotzdem eine negative !!


----------



## Pure_Power (28. Februar 2013)

Danke an euch! Finde ich klasse, dass die Geschichte mit der neutralen Bewertung noch mehr Leute ähnlich sehen. 

Beispiel für @rik :
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/261852  3 Bewertungen 100%
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/ratings/user/261852 auf einmal 4 Bewertungen 100%

Ein Beispiel für falsche % müsste ich kurzfristig nachliefern, existiert aber definitiv auch!

Grüße


----------



## Marcus (28. Februar 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Danke an euch! Finde ich klasse, dass die Geschichte mit der neutralen Bewertung noch mehr Leute ähnlich sehen.
> 
> Beispiel für @rik :
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/261852  3 Bewertungen 100%
> ...



Ok, danke. Die Anzahl der Bewertungen im Profil wird zwischengespeichert und sie wird in bestimmten Fällen offenbar nicht aktualisiert. Ich mache mir ein Ticket für diesen Fehler und schaue dann mal, ob ich dem auf die Schliche komme.


----------



## flowbike (3. März 2013)

ich find's ja klasse, aber wir komme ich denn zu 102% positiver Bewertungen 

siehe Anhang


----------



## Pure_Power (4. März 2013)

Anbei noch ein Beispiel für falsche %
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/65516

Ein konkreter Fall war auch bei einem User der 2 Bewertungen hatte, beide positiv also 100%. Nachträglich bekam er die letzte Bewertung als Käufer (berechtigt) negativ editiert (vom Verkäufer), also sollte er 50% haben, er hatte aber weiterhin 100% positiv, bei 1x positiv und 1x negativ. Dies wurde aber bereits bei dem betreffenden Bikemarkt User angepasst.


----------



## Marcus (5. März 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Anbei noch ein Beispiel für falsche %
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/65516
> 
> Ein konkreter Fall war auch bei einem User der 2 Bewertungen hatte, beide positiv also 100%. Nachträglich bekam er die letzte Bewertung als Käufer (berechtigt) negativ editiert (vom Verkäufer), also sollte er 50% haben, er hatte aber weiterhin 100% positiv, bei 1x positiv und 1x negativ. Dies wurde aber bereits bei dem betreffenden Bikemarkt User angepasst.



Ok, danke - wir schauen nach, warum die Werte nicht zeitnah aktualisiert werden.


----------



## Toolkid (5. März 2013)

@ 'neutrale Bewertungen die negative gewichtet werden

Das kommt doch auf die Berechnung an. Wenn man fÃ¼r die Bewertungsberechnung alle positiven Bewertungen mit der Gesamtzahl der Bewertungen vergleicht (â positiv / Gesamtzahl), zÃ¤hlen die negativen Bewertungen "gefÃ¼hlt" gegen die positiven (nicht 100% positiv). Man kann aber die neutralen Wertungen nicht einfach unter den Tisch fallen lassen, sonst kÃ¶nnte man sich diese Unterscheidung auch sparen (â positiv / (â positiv + â negativ). Das verfÃ¤lscht doch das Bild vom Bewerteten genauso, wenn nicht noch schlimmer.

Andererseits wer geht denn ausschlieÃlich nach der Prozentzahl bei den Bewertungen?
Wenn ich einen interessanten Artikel finde, dann schaue ich mir bei nicht 100% positiven Bewertungen einfach mal das Profil des VerkÃ¤ufers an. Wenn da eine neutrale Bewertung dabei ist, kann ich das verschmerzen. Negative Bewertungen mÃ¼ssen auch nicht unbedingt gegen den KÃ¤ufer/VerkÃ¤ufer sprechen. Ein Blick in den Text zur Bewertung ist da oft genug aufschlussreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (5. März 2013)

nur wenn ich, eine gerechtfertigte neutrale Bewertung gebe und der ander eine aus frust nachträgliche neutrale abgibt nerft mich das schon als quasi geschädigter !


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist es kompletter Nonsens, dass neutrale Bewertungen den Prozentsatz/Schnitt runterzieht, also im Endeffekt  negativ wertet.
> 
> Neutral sollte neutral sein! Also keinen Einfluss haben.


Naja, irgendwie macht es aber auch nicht 100%ig Sinn, wenn eine neutrale Bewertung nicht in die Rechnung mit einfließt. Denn anders ist es ja nur ein Etikettenschwindel, da eine neutrale Bewertung nunmal keine positive ist...! Also wenn jemand z. B. 50 positive und 3 neutrale Bewertungen hat, ist es nunmal defacto falsch, wenn dann angezeigt wird "100% positive Bewertungen". Außerdem geht dann die Möglichkeit verloren, über eine neutrale Bewertung Transaktionen zu bewerten, die zwar weitestgehend korrekt zustande gekommen sind, bei denen es aber Unstimmigkeiten gab (ungenaue Beschreibung, unzumutbar lange und vermeidbare Wartezeiten, schlechte Verpackung...) und eine schlechte Bewertung einfach zu viel des Guten wäre.
WENN neutrale Bewertungen nicht in die Rechnung einfließen sollten, dann müsste das vorab ganz eindeutig deklariert sein, dass neutrale Bewertungen nur für spezielle Fälle (stornierter Kauf etc.) zu benutzen sind und das fände ich auch schon wieder etwas haarig, da man solche Fälle nicht unbedingt immer scharf von anderen trennen kann.
Da bin ich ganz der Meinung von Toolkid -> das Lesen eventueller neutraler/negativer Bewertungen macht hier mehr Sinn als der sture Blick auf den Prozentsatz.
Ich kann die ganze Weinerei wegen dem "Horrorszenario", dass man nur wegen einer einzigen blöden Bewertung die ach so heiligen 100% versaut bekommen hat, eh nicht nachvollziehen  Im anderen Thread zum Bikemarkt in den News hat vor einer Weile auch mal jemand wegen sowas rumgeheult (Rachebewertung). Sorry, aber das ist doch völlig weltfremd. Das ist zwar vielleicht ärgerlich, wenn es unberechtigt ist, aber wegen so einer einzelnen Bewertung wird doch aus einem vertrauenswürdig wirkenden Verkäufer nicht sofort ein potentieller Betrüger...


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

 @rik: Die Tage wurde etwas am Bewertungssystem umgestellt, was anscheinend noch nicht so richtig funktioniert...

Ich habe gestern eine Mail bekommen, dass User XYZ mich bewertet hat. Klicke ich auf den Link in der Mail, der mich zur sog. "Kaufabwicklung" führt, steht dort: 04.03.2013 17:33 Käufer hat bewertet (und dahinter ein Haken), ich kann jedoch die Bewertung nicht sehen und ich komme von dort auch nicht direkt zur Bewertung, der [Aktionen]-Button hat keine Funktion (Meldung: Die Kaufabwicklung ist nur für neue Verkäufe verfügbar). In der Liste meiner Bewertungen ist sie dann zu finden. Ist das Absicht, dass man die Bewertung nur über Umwege sieht oder ist das ein Fehler?
Funktioniert die Kaufabwicklung nur für Artikel, die nach deren Einführung als verkauft markiert wurden? (dazu habe ich noch keinen, mit dem ich das testen könnte) Denn auch beim zuletzt bestätigten Verkauf (noch vor der Einführung der Kaufabwicklung) ist die bei mir völlig ohne Funktion.
Also entweder sollte man die Bewertung direkt in der Kaufabwicklung sehen oder man sollte sie dort z. B. ausklappen können oder sie sollte zumindest verlinkt sein. Alternativ könnte man in der Benachrichtigungsmail einfach wieder direkt auf die Bewertung verlinken. Falls das bei ab jetzt verkauft markierten Artikeln besser funktioniert, warte ich mal ab, bis ich das ausprobieren kann...

Weiterer Fehler: In der Liste meiner Benachrichtigungen steht:
Du hast eine Bewertung vom Käufer bekommen 04.03.2013 17:33
`Smubob´ hat den Kauf des Artikels - ABC bewertet. Weitere Infos findest du in der Kaufabwicklung.
Da passt auch etwas nicht. Ich (Verkäufer) habe den Kauf zwar auch schon bewertet (bevor der Käufer seine Bewertung abgegeben hat), aber mit der Meldung passt das nicht so recht zusammen.


----------



## Fujisan (5. März 2013)

flowbike schrieb:


> ich find's ja klasse, aber wir komme ich denn zu 102% positiver Bewertungen
> 
> siehe Anhang



Da habe ich gerade noch ein weiteres Beispiel entdeckt:


----------



## Pure_Power (5. März 2013)

101,4% http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/51287 auf der Detailseite der Bewertungen dann wieder korrekte 100%.

98,5% http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/141814 auf der Detailseite der Bewertungen dann wieder korrekte 100%.


----------



## Freerider1504 (5. März 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Gibt es hierzu Meinungen von anderen Leuten? Da ist nichts in Stein gemeißelt
> 
> rik


 
Ich teile die Meinung meiner Vorredner, dass neutrale Bewertungen auch eine neutrale Gewichtung im Gesamtprozentsatz bekommen sollte. Es macht einfach keinen Sinn, dass eine neutrale Bewertung den Gesamdurchschnitt drückt. (Bin davon übrigens selbst betroffen)

Fände es echt gut, wenn das System dahingehend überarbeitet wird.


----------



## racing_basti (5. März 2013)

Es heißt ja: Bewertungen: XX, YY,Y % positiv 

Wenn es eine neutrale Bewertung gibt, dann sind eben nicht mehr 100% positiv. Die 100% sagen doch aus, dass noch keine Probleme beim Kauf/ Verkauf aufgetreten sind. Bei weniger als 100% schaut man sich dann die einzelnen Bewertungen mal genauer an. Dort sieht man ja dann auch ob die "Abwertung" durch neutrale oder negative Bewertungen hervorgerufen wurde.

Ansonsten könnte man den Informations(über)fluss auch noch weiter steigern:
Bewertungen: XX, YY,Y % positiv, ZZ,Z % neutral, AA,A % negativ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (5. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @rik: Die Tage wurde etwas am Bewertungssystem umgestellt, was anscheinend noch nicht so richtig funktioniert...
> 
> Ich habe gestern eine Mail bekommen, dass User XYZ mich bewertet hat. Klicke ich auf den Link in der Mail, der mich zur sog. "Kaufabwicklung" führt, steht dort: 04.03.2013 17:33 Käufer hat bewertet (und dahinter ein Haken), ich kann jedoch die Bewertung nicht sehen und ich komme von dort auch nicht direkt zur Bewertung, der [Aktionen]-Button hat keine Funktion (Meldung: Die Kaufabwicklung ist nur für neue Verkäufe verfügbar). In der Liste meiner Bewertungen ist sie dann zu finden. Ist das Absicht, dass man die Bewertung nur über Umwege sieht oder ist das ein Fehler?
> Funktioniert die Kaufabwicklung nur für Artikel, die nach deren Einführung als verkauft markiert wurden? (dazu habe ich noch keinen, mit dem ich das testen könnte) Denn auch beim zuletzt bestätigten Verkauf (noch vor der Einführung der Kaufabwicklung) ist die bei mir völlig ohne Funktion.
> ...



Hey,

die Kaufabwicklung ist in der Tat nur für Verkäufe nach dem 3.3.2013 nutzbar und wir werden dort auch noch ein paar Dinge verbessern - u. A. die angesprochene Integration der Bewertungen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2013)

rik schrieb:


> die Kaufabwicklung ist in der Tat nur für Verkäufe nach dem 3.3.2013 nutzbar und wir werden dort auch noch ein paar Dinge verbessern - u. A. die angesprochene Integration der Bewertungen.


Super, danke für die Info


----------



## Master_KK (5. März 2013)

Hier ein Beispiel fehlerhafter Prozentangaben in meinem Profil:






Wenn ich unter "Meine Bewertungen" gucke ist es wieder korrekt.

Gruss


----------



## garbel (6. März 2013)

Dann lasst doch einfach den Prozentwert weg und zeigt die Anzahl der Positiven/Neutralen/Negativen Bewertungen anklickbar an, etwa in der Form

Bewertungen: 185/2/0

Wenn man dann eine dieser farbigen Ziffern anklickt, bekommt man eine Liste der jeweiligen Bewertungen angezeigt. *Was sagt das schon aus, 100% oder 98,746%?* Ich schaue mir im Einzelfall, wenn es kein 100%iger ist, die neutralen/negativen Bewertungen eh an und entscheide dann, ob ich ein Geschäft eingehen will oder nicht. Dann kommt man auch weg vom "100%-Wahn"  Ich kann auch ruhigen Gewissens bei einem 75%igen was kaufen, wenn die eine negative von 4 Bewertungen "harmlos" ist.

Außerdem kann ich manche Bewertungen eh nicht nachvollziehen (z. B. neutral mit der Bemerkung "Ist alles prima gelaufen" ), aber das ist ne andere Baustelle.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. März 2013)

garbel schrieb:


> Dann lasst doch einfach den Prozentwert weg und zeigt die Anzahl der Positiven/Neutralen/Negativen Bewertungen anklickbar an, etwa in der Form
> 
> Bewertungen: 185/2/0
> 
> Wenn man dann eine dieser farbigen Ziffern anklickt, bekommt man eine Liste der jeweiligen Bewertungen angezeigt.


Die Idee find ich gut


----------



## Fujisan (7. März 2013)

garbel schrieb:


> dann lasst doch einfach den prozentwert weg und  zeigt die anzahl der positiven/neutralen/negativen bewertungen  anklickbar an, etwa in der form
> 
> bewertungen: 185/2/0
> 
> wenn man dann eine dieser farbigen ziffern anklickt, bekommt man eine liste der jeweiligen bewertungen angezeigt.






`smubob´ schrieb:


> die idee find ich gut



*+1*


----------



## garbel (7. März 2013)

Es ist sowieso etwas mühsam, sich durch die ganzen positiven Bewertungen zu "wühlen" bei einem fleißigen Verkäufer. Nehmen wir mal den Händler mountainlove, der hat 192 positive, 2 neutrale und eine negative Bewertung. Die Positiven interessieren mich ja gar nicht, ich will wissen, was bei den neutralen und der negativen steht, um den Verkäufer beurteilen zu können.

Hier geht es noch, weil die negative Bewertung auf Seite 3 steht, die neutralen auf Seite 4, aber wenn man Pech hat, klickt man sich bis zum Ende durch, bis man auf die entsprechenden Bewertungen trifft.

Wenn man den Bikemarkt schon ver"ebay"t (was ja nicht schlecht ist, die Kaufabwicklung ist praktisch), dann kann man das eine Feature auch noch übernehmen.


----------



## Jbnk03 (7. März 2013)

garbel schrieb:


> Dann lasst doch einfach den Prozentwert weg und zeigt die Anzahl der Positiven/Neutralen/Negativen Bewertungen anklickbar an, etwa in der Form
> 
> Bewertungen: 185/2/0
> 
> ...


 Stimme ich zu. Oft hat man ja Leute die beispielsweise 10 Bewertungen haben, eine ist negativ und schon ist man bei nur 90%. Ich hab mal bei so einem Fall eine solch fadenscheinige Begründung für die Negativbewertung gesehen, dass mir der User mit den dann 90% eigentlich leid tat.

Könnte man eigentlich dieses Thema mit Bikemarkt-Reloaded zusammenführen? Es geht meist um das Gleiche, aber wird in zwei Threads diskutiert.


----------



## acid-driver (17. Mai 2013)

Wer kümmert sich eigentlich um Rachebewertungen und sowas?


----------



## canyon.biker (17. Mai 2013)

acid-driver schrieb:


> Wer kümmert sich eigentlich um Rachebewertungen und sowas?



Einfach an die Administratoren wenden (unten über Kontakt), die regeln das. Ich habe denen dann die Einsicht in den Nachrichtenverlauf gewährt und kurz darauf war es geklärt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohrstefan (17. Mai 2013)

Unter -Kontakt -- dauert ein paar Tage und du bist wieder sauber bist ,hatte ich auch schon zwei mal


----------



## acid-driver (17. Mai 2013)

Ah, ganz unter dem Forum. Soweit habe ich noch nie gescrollt 

Danke für die Infos! Mal gucken, was dabei rauskommt...


----------



## schnellerpfeil (30. Juni 2013)

Wie reagiert das IBC-Team eigendlich auf gemeldete Betrugsversuche?
Ich habe gestern einen Betrugsversuch gemeldet. Der User "Annasusy" ist immer noch nicht gesperrt oder gelöscht. Erst erhielt ich eine Mail aus den USA. Es würde ein LRS für die Tochter in Südafrika gebraucht. Als dann auch noch eine Mail von der "scotia-bank" kam, mit dem Hinweis, das die Kohle nach Übermittlung der Trackingnummer freigegeben wird, war der versuchte Betrug Glockenklar. Ich kannte diese Masche noch nicht, also Vorsicht!


----------



## Pure_Power (30. Juni 2013)

Wow, neue Dimension im Bikemarkt, nach dem "geiz ist geil" Dorado Fall


----------



## 4mate (30. Juni 2013)

annasusy ist gesperrt


----------



## schnellerpfeil (30. Juni 2013)

Aha, das heist, wenn das Registrierungsdatum rot hinterlegt ist, ist der User gesperrt. Das wusste ich nicht. Warum löscht man solche Vögel nicht gleich? Eine Klitzekleine Rückmeldung vom Admin á la "erledigt" wäre hilfreich gewesen. Also, alles gut!


----------



## Pure_Power (30. Juni 2013)

Das rot hinterlegte Datum ist das Registrierungsdatum sagt nur aus, dass der User "neu" ist und vermeintlich Vorsicht geboten ist. Nicht dass er gesperrt ist. Für mich sieht annasusy nicht sonderlich gesperrt aus, kein Adminbesuch auf seinem Profil und heute um 11:10 online gewesen...


----------



## 4mate (30. Juni 2013)

Man sieht es im Forumsprofil


----------



## canyon.biker (30. Juni 2013)

Außerdem ist der User "spainard5050" auch ein Betrüger.  Er meldet sich mit dem Namen Johnnie Spainard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerpfeil (30. Juni 2013)

Doppelpost


----------



## schnellerpfeil (30. Juni 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Man sieht es im Forumsprofil



Sorry, ich sehe da nix, was darauf hin deutet, das der User gesperrt ist.
Hier mal ein Link, der mir dann versichert hat, das es nur ein Betrugsversuch ist.
http://community.ebay.de/question/International-Kaufen-Und/Scotiabank-Transfer/1900075433
Nachdem ich annasusy dann geschrieben habe, dass das doch nur ein Fake ist, ist die Kommunikation auch schlagartig abgebrochen.

Hier mal die Mail von der Ar***made...

Hello friend
How are you?I hope you are alright,and I'm glad to inform you that i have made the payment of the item ,and I'm sure you must have receive the confirmation mail of the payment from my bank by now,because i have got the carbon Copy of the payment confirmation mail from my bank .So i want you to check you INBOX,BULK And JUNK E-mail for the payment confirmation.So i want you to proceed with the shipment,since the payment has been approved and you have got a confirmation mail.So i want you to go and make the shipment and send the shipment details to my bank at ([email protected]) and then after the shipment has been successfully done,so that they can able to activate your account quickly.
However this is the shipment address below...
Name : Yusuf Alabi Owolabi 
Address : 01 648 Lievaart street Proclamation hill
City: Pretoria
Zip Code : 0182
Country : South Africa
 I urge you to kindly proceed with the shipment,because since the payment has been confirmed,it can never be refunded to me,so i promise you that your account will be activated as soon as you make the shipment and you send my bank the shipment details.

However i will be waiting for the shipment details Now.

Dann kam dieses Schreiben von dieser scotia bank. Alles schön mit Bildchen vom Präsidenten, damit es ja schön vertrauenswürdig aussieht..


----------



## Pure_Power (30. Juni 2013)

Ich bin aufs tiefste erschüttert! Ich dachte der Bikemarkt wäre jetzt (endlich) sicher und es könne kein Schindluder mehr getrieben werden. Neues Bewertungssystem und Kommunikation auf der mtb-news.de Plattform, bezahlen erst wenn Artikel als verkauft markiert sind usw..
 @schnellerpfeil : Hast du das PDF erzeugt? Oder stammt es vom Nigeria-Scammer?
Wenn ich so ein gerissener Online-Gangster wäre, hätte ich in das PDF noch einen schicken kleinen Expolit eingebaut


----------



## Vincy (30. Juni 2013)

bikemarkt sicher? Der ist ein Paradies für Betrüger und Konsorten! Wird denen doch hier viel zu einfach gemacht. Von Sicherheitslücken im System ganz zu schweigen.
Bin momentan selbst ein Opfer bei einer negativen Bewertung (mit Betrugsvorwurf). Beschwerde hier eingereicht zwecks Überprüfung und Antwort bekommen: Verkauf *wahrscheinlich* außerhalb des bikemarkt abgewickelt, daher bleibt es bei der Bewertung des Käufers. Verkaufsablauf kann nicht ganz nachvollzogen werden. 
Hintergrund: verschwundene Daten (Verkaufshistorie). Habe jetzt eine Strafanzeige gegen den Käufer (ist ein neuer User) eingereicht, dann wird die Staatsanwaltschaft es überprüfen. Muß auch wohl noch einen Anwalt einschalten um meine Rechte hier durchsetzen zu können. Der Käufer hat auch hier bei der Forumleitung keinen Betrug gemeldet, "nur" in der Bewertung erwähnt!


----------



## schnellerpfeil (30. Juni 2013)

Vor solchen Betrugsversuchen kann man sich nur mit gesundem Misstrauen schützen. Der Schmock hat mir ja noch 650 statt den verlangten 519 angeboten und auch "angewiesen". So viel Gutmütigkeit war mir schon nicht ganz koscher. 
Das Witzige an der ganze Geschichte war dann noch meine Nachfrage bei meiner Bank, ob irgendeine Betrugsmasche bekannt ist, die für mich riskant ist. Da wurde mir gesagt, das es höchst unwahrscheinlich ist, das durch die reine Weitergabe meiner Bank Daten ein Betrug möglich ist. Ganz aussschließen wollte es die nette Dame bei der Coba aber nicht.
Wie man sieht sind die Jungs aber recht kreativ. Ich sage mir da immer ..."Gier frisst Hirn". Diesmal hat es ja wirklich geholfen.


----------



## schnellerpfeil (30. Juni 2013)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ich bin aufs tiefste erschüttert! Ich dachte der Bikemarkt wäre jetzt (endlich) sicher und es könne kein Schindluder mehr getrieben werden. Neues Bewertungssystem und Kommunikation auf der mtb-news.de Plattform, bezahlen erst wenn Artikel als verkauft markiert sind usw..
> @schnellerpfeil : Hast du das PDF erzeugt? Oder stammt es vom Nigeria-Scammer?
> Wenn ich so ein gerissener Online-Gangster wäre, hätte ich in das PDF noch einen schicken kleinen Expolit eingebaut



Das PDF habe ich erzeugt. Dafür habe ich einfach die Mail in ein Word Dokument kopiert. Das konnte ich, warum auch immer, nicht hochladen.
Gespeichert als pdf ging das dann aber. Bei solchen Sachen bin ich etwas hilflos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (30. Juni 2013)

Vollkommene Sicherheit gibt es nicht! Schon garnicht im IT-Bereich. Pfiffige Leute finden da immer eine Lücke.


----------



## Vincy (30. Juni 2013)

Ist hier auch teilweise die falsche Rubrik. Hier geht es um den neuen bikemarkt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=587969


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. Juli 2013)

schnellerpfeil schrieb:


> Das PDF habe ich erzeugt. Dafür habe ich einfach die Mail in ein Word Dokument kopiert. Das konnte ich, warum auch immer, nicht hochladen.
> Gespeichert als pdf ging das dann aber. Bei solchen Sachen bin ich etwas hilflos



finde ich aber nett dass die gleich noch den Verweis zum FBI mitschicken


----------



## Mc Wade (5. Juli 2013)

Das Bewertungssystem entpuppt sich als grosser Kaese wenn negative Bewertungen durch wen auch immer gelöscht werden. 
Begründung " Beleidigung " entspricht dann aber nicht der Wahrheit !
Denn die Frage nach der Reife eines vermeindlichen Käufers erfüllt wohl kaum den Akt einer Beleidigung.
Käufer und Verkäufer verständigen sich nach einigem hin und her auf auf einen Abschluss mit einer möglichen Rücknahme wenn er nicht passt ( Dämpferfeder ), wobei alle erforderlichen Maße vorlagen ( Hub, Gewicht, aussen/innen Maß, Länge )
Zum Schluss fragt der Käufer ob er den Dämpfer 10 Tage später ( wenn er aus dem Urlaub zurück ist) zahlen kann. OK habe ich ( Verkäufer ) zugestimmt.
Nach den 13 Tagen, der käufer hat sich nicht gemeldet, schrieb ich ihm mit der Bitte um Abwicklung .... Antwort : er hat sichs anders überlegt ....will eine Dämpferfeder mit mehr Hub.
Hatte ich ne riesen Krawatte, wollte doch zwischenzeitlich ein anderer die Feder fest kaufen und war dann weg ....
Anschliessend habe ich ihm meine Sichtweise der Dinge kurz geschilder ( PN) und eine negative Bewertung ( sicherlich auch etwas provozierend ) formuliert....diese wurde dann gelöscht und ich für 10 Tage gesperrt !
Was soll ein Bewertungssystem wenn die Verantwortlichen selbstherrlich entscheiden was in der Wortwahl geht und was nicht ???


----------



## 4mate (5. Juli 2013)

Fnde ich okay weil dein Verhalten nicht korrekt war
"Hatte ich ne riesen Krawatte" geht nun mal gar nicht


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Juli 2013)

Ein sachlicher Vermerk, dass der Käufer *nach Vetragsabschluss* einfach abgesprungen ist, ist auch für nachfolgende potentielle Verkäufer immer mehr wert
 als ein "sich Luft machen", auch wenn es verständlicherweise schwer fällt.

Einige der User wissen nach wie vor nicht, dass ein rechtskräftiger KV zustandekommt, wenn man nach Klärung aller Fragen zusagt. 
Es sich "anders zu überlegen", ist vom §119 BGB nämlich nicht als Anfechtungsgrund gedeckt. 

Die einzige Vorgehensweise, die ich mir vorstellen kann, ist, dass man sich wenigstens *rechtzeitig* beim Verkäufer erklärt und fragt, ob ein Abspringen noch möglich ist.


----------



## Mc Wade (6. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Sachlichkeit des Käufers aus, sich nicht zu melden und dann einen scheinheiligen Grund anzugeben !
Nebenbei bemerkt wollte er im Urlaub mit paypal zahlen....habe ihm dann wegen der Gebühren entsprechend Zeit gegeben.
Unabhängig davon geht es mir auch nicht um den Fall ansich, sondern nur um die Tatsache das hier von den MODERATOREN oder wer sonst verantwortlich ist, eine negative Bewertung gelöscht wird die keinerlei Beleidigung enthalten und vom Kern den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen hat !
Ich kaufe relativ viel hier im Bikemarkt, woher weiss ich/oder andere ob User ein objektives Bewertunsprofil haben, wenn aus solch scheinheiligen Gründen negative Bewertungen gelöscht werden ?

Vielleicht war es aber auch eine Gefälligkeit unter Freunden ?


----------



## Pure_Power (6. Juli 2013)

Ich kenne mehrere Fälle bei denen, berechtige Widersprüche gegen ungerechtfertigte negativ Bewertung, gänzlich ignoriert wurden! Als sich dann wiederholt beschwert wurde, wurden entsprechende User durch Androhung von Sperren "mundtot" gemacht...


----------



## Mc Wade (6. Juli 2013)

Für was zahlt man dann 5 EUR, damit sich die Verantwortlichen einen schoenen Abend machen ?
Oder gibts da sonst ne Erklärung für ?


----------



## stephan- (6. Juli 2013)

Mc Wade schrieb:


> Für was zahlt man dann 5 EUR, damit sich die Verantwortlichen einen schoenen Abend machen ?
> Oder gibts da sonst ne Erklärung für ?




Völlig berechtigte Frage, für die enorme Summe von FÜNF Euro sollte man schon 24/7 Livesupport erwarten dürfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc Wade (6. Juli 2013)

stephan- schrieb:


> Völlig berechtigte Frage, für die enorme Summe von FÜNF Euro sollte man schon 24/7 Livesupport erwarten dürfen.



Auf jeden Fall ist die Frage berechtigt, rechnet man das auf die Anzahl der Teilnehmer / User hoch...kommt da ein hübsches Sümmchen zusammen.
Wenn man auf eine Frage an die Verantwortlichen keine Antwort bekommt und die erwarte ich nicht asap sondern in einem angemessenen Zeitraum  ( 7 Tage ).
Aber da du offensichtlich kein Verständniss für meine Frage hast....sag du mir doch für was die 5 EUR sind !

(Eigl. sind mir die 5 EUR ziehmlich Wurst...ich sehe es nur im Zusammenhang mit dem Umstand gelöschter negativ Bewertungen und null Reaktion auf Fragen )


----------



## KHUJAND (9. Juli 2013)

ich persönlich finde es nicht in ordnung das ein "bewertungs zwang"  eingebaut ist.


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Juli 2013)

.


----------



## fone (9. Juli 2013)

wie geht das mit den bewertungen?
die letzten 2 käufe im bikemarkt liefen bei mir rein über das nachrichtensystem.
"wohin soll das geld, wohin soll die ware, alles roger, danke tschausn."

als verkauft kann der verkäufer die ware evtl. nämlich gar nicht markieren, wenn er mehr als 1 teil anbietet.


----------



## Marcus (9. Juli 2013)

fone schrieb:


> wie geht das mit den bewertungen?
> die letzten 2 käufe im bikemarkt liefen bei mir rein über das nachrichtensystem.
> "wohin soll das geld, wohin soll die ware, alles roger, danke tschausn."
> 
> als verkauft kann der verkäufer die ware evtl. nämlich gar nicht markieren, wenn er mehr als 1 teil anbietet.



Wenn jemand verschiedene Artikel in einer Anzeige anbietet, dann kann er natürlich nicht jeden einzelnen Artikel "verkauft" markieren. So ist der Bikemarkt aber auch gar nicht gedacht.


----------



## Marcus (9. Juli 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ich persönlich finde es nicht in ordnung das ein "bewertungs zwang"  eingebaut ist.



Was meinst du damit? Es zwingt dich doch niemand zu bewerten.


----------



## FlatterAugust (10. Juli 2013)

Klare Angebote, klare Absprachen, kein "der Andere wird schon verstehen wie ich das meine", so funktioniert das.


----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juli 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Es zwingt dich doch niemand zu bewerten.



Rik

ein verkauf ist nicht zu stande gekommen, obwohl ich den "verkauf"butten gedrückt habe,- nun hängt der  nicht zu stande gekommen verkauf samt bewertung in meinem bikemarkt schrift verkehr .

muss ich da bewerten, obwohl ich nicht bewerten will ?


----------



## Marcus (11. Juli 2013)

Hm, müssen musst du natürlich nicht. Wir werden eine Funktion einbauen, mit der du die Aufforderung zum Bewerten löschen kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KHUJAND (11. Juli 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Hm, müssen musst du natürlich nicht. Wir werden eine Funktion einbauen, mit der du die Aufforderung zum Bewerten löschen kannst.



super DANKE  

habe gerne alles aufgeräumt


----------



## stephan- (11. Juli 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Hm, müssen musst du natürlich nicht. Wir werden eine Funktion einbauen, mit der du die Aufforderung zum Bewerten löschen kannst.



+1, fehlt mir auch!


----------



## Fujisan (12. Juli 2013)

...weil wir gerade beim Löschen sind: Hat man etwas unter "Beobachtung" und wird dieser Artikel verkauft, gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, diesen Artikel aus seiner Beobachtungsliste zu löschen oder könnte man eine solche Funktion einbauen ?! 

(Ich weiß, meine Anfrage hat nichts mit den Bewertungen im Bikemarkt zu tun, viell. mag mir trotzdem jemand helfen oder Auskunft geben - merci.)


----------



## 4mate (12. Juli 2013)

Mouse over über den Goldstern im Vorschaubild, klicken und weg


----------



## KHUJAND (12. Juli 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Hm, müssen musst du natürlich nicht. Wir werden eine Funktion einbauen, mit der du die Aufforderung zum Bewerten löschen kannst.



DANKE Rik... es funzt,


----------



## Marcus (12. Juli 2013)

Gern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fujisan (13. Juli 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Mouse over über den Goldstern im Vorschaubild, klicken und weg



Danke 4mate !


----------



## Marcus (14. Juli 2013)

Fujisan schrieb:


> ...weil wir gerade beim Löschen sind: Hat man etwas unter "Beobachtung" und wird dieser Artikel verkauft, gibt es da eine Möglichkeit, diesen Artikel aus seiner Beobachtungsliste zu löschen oder könnte man eine solche Funktion einbauen ?!
> 
> (Ich weiß, meine Anfrage hat nichts mit den Bewertungen im Bikemarkt zu tun, viell. mag mir trotzdem jemand helfen oder Auskunft geben - merci.)



An sich steht's auch direkt über der Liste


----------



## Fujisan (14. Juli 2013)

Klarer Fall von: "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil!"  Damit zurück zum ursprünglichen Thema...




rik schrieb:


> An sich steht's auch direkt über der Liste


----------



## flowbike (16. Juli 2013)

ich schreibs mal hier rein:
Deaktivieren eines Artikels ist ja wie Löschen.
Schön wäre, wenn man aber beide Optionen hätte.

Also:
-Deaktivieren (temporär) und
-Löschen.


----------



## Surtre (17. Juli 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Hm, müssen musst du natürlich nicht. Wir werden eine Funktion einbauen, mit der du die Aufforderung zum Bewerten löschen kannst.


Auch von mir vielen Dank für die Funktion! 
Bei mir stimmt allerdings die in der Kopfzeile angezeigte Anzahl ausstehender Bewertungen nicht mit der tatsächlichen überein.

Anderes Problem:
In der Übersicht der Kaufabwicklung der Käufe bzw. Verkäufe tauchen nicht alle Artikel auf, für die der Kauf/Verkauf bestätigt wurde. Für manche Artikel kann ich die Kaufabwicklung nur über die jeweilige Anfrage aufrufen. 
Fehlt da in der Übersicht vielleicht nur die Möglichkeit zu blättern?


----------



## KHUJAND (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo Rik.
Ich müsste eigentlich eine schlechte bewertung für einen user schreiben, trau mich aber nicht weil er mir zu 100% eine ungerechte rachebewertung reinhaut... und das kann ich mir nicht erlauben. 
ich habe weit über 400 postive bewertung, daher kann ich wg. soch einem betrüger keine negative bewertung gebrauchen.
Rik
 ich habe ihm ein Laufradsatz für ges. 72 euro inkl. versichertem versand verkauft, er hat ihn auch bekommen, war aber im nachhinein nicht zufrieden mit dem LRS, er hat mich angeschreiben, und hat mich gefragt ob ich den LRS zurück nehmen würde, 
kein problem sagte ich... 
er bat mich seine 72 euro zurück zu überweisen, das habe ich auch sofort gemacht, heute kam das packet "unfrei" mit DHL zuzück,- und ich musste fast 20,- euro für das unfreie packet an  DHL zahlen.
das ist doch nicht fair, das hätte er mir doch sagen müssen, ich hätte ihm ja zuzätzlich 6,90- für sein Porto zahlen können... 
rein rechtlich hätte ich den LRS garnicht mehr zurücknehmen brauchen... der artikel war genausten beschrieben.
nun muss ich die bikemarktanzeige mit dem LRS  neu straten, und sitze auf meinen fast 20,- euro .
 wg. solch einem penner.  


Rik wie  soll ich da vorgehen


----------



## Pure_Power (18. Juli 2013)

Mail an: [email protected]

oder




rik schrieb:


> Es gibt im Bikemarkt in der Fußzeile einen Link "Kontakt/Hilfe". Mal ausprobiert?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juli 2013)

ich habe einem verkäufer einen hinweis zu seinem angebotenen artikel gesendet.
er hat dann auf verkaufen geklickt. somit war ich der käufer.

der artikel stand also als offene bewertung bei mir drin.
ich habe auf "nicht bewerten" geklickt. eigentlich müsste sich nun die zahl der offenen bewertungen (rote zahl neben mein bikemarkt) um 1 verringern. tut sie aber nicht.


----------



## stephan- (23. Juli 2013)

Geht bei mir auch nicht...


----------



## Marcus (23. Juli 2013)

Ok, schauen wir uns an!

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (26. Juli 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe einem verkäufer einen hinweis zu seinem angebotenen artikel gesendet.
> er hat dann auf verkaufen geklickt. somit war ich der käufer.
> 
> der artikel stand also als offene bewertung bei mir drin.
> ich habe auf "nicht bewerten" geklickt. eigentlich müsste sich nun die zahl der offenen bewertungen (rote zahl neben mein bikemarkt) um 1 verringern. tut sie aber nicht.



Kannst du mal prüfen, ob die Zahl der offenen Bewertungen jetzt korrekt angezeigt wird?

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Berrrnd (26. Juli 2013)

ja, ist jetzt richtig.


----------



## Berrrnd (2. August 2013)

ich habe gerade diesen artikel gekauft:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/210377-continental-race-king-supersonic-26x2-2-2-stuck

die neuesten artikel werden ja oben eingeblendet.
hier taucht der artikel immer noch ohne vermerk verkauft auf.

auf unter reifen ist der artikel noch verfügbar.

er steht aber eben auch schon bei mir in den gekauften artikeln.


----------



## Surtre (2. August 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> ich habe gerade diesen artikel gekauft:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/210377-continental-race-king-supersonic-26x2-2-2-stuck
> 
> die neuesten artikel werden ja oben eingeblendet.
> ...



Ich hatte mich auch schon gewundert, jetzt habe ich den Fehler gefunden:
Ich habe die falsche Anzahl angegeben, als ich den Artikel als verkauft markiert habe. Deshalb kann man ihn noch sehen. Ich deaktiviere jetzt den zweiten.


----------



## Learoy (6. August 2013)

Hallo,

nachdem ich im Bikemarkt des Classicsubforums einige Artikel verkauft habe, würde ich nun gerne den Käufern ihre Bewertungen zukommen lassen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/faq.php?s=&do=search&q=Bewertung&match=all&titlesonly=0

Hier wird noch im Profil auf die Reiterkarte "Feedback" verwiesen, die es nicht mehr gibt. Wie gelange ich jetzt zu der Feedbackseite?


----------



## Marcus (6. August 2013)

Die Bewertungsfunktion ist ausschließlich für Käufe/Verkäufe im Bikemarkt verfügbar.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Marcus (8. August 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> Rik
> stimmt das, das der bikemarkt nicht mehr dem IBC gehört



?


----------



## Thomas (8. August 2013)

@KHUJAND - wer erzählt denn so einen Schwachsinn?


----------



## hampelmensch (11. August 2013)

Könnte man mal ein Nein hören oder kommen nur Fragen wer die Info verbreitet hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (11. August 2013)

hampelmensch schrieb:


> Könnte man mal ein Nein hören oder kommen nur Fragen wer die Info verbreitet hat?



Klar kannste das hören: Nein, das wurde ganz sicher nicht gemacht.


----------



## Vincy (13. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe leider wieder Probleme im bikemarkt. 
Wieder mit einem Käufer aus dem Raum München (und erst kürzlich im Forum registriert).
Ich habe diesen neuen Dämpfer dort verkauft http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/203980-fox-float-ctd-bv-lv-performance-ebl-216x63-5
Der Käufer hat ihn auch ordnungsgemäss erhalten und am 8.8.2013 mich *positiv *bewertet.
Gestern (über 2 Wochen nach dem Kauf) hat er mich privat kontaktiert, weil er Probleme mit dem Dämpfer habe (macht Geräusche). 
Er hatte zuvor daran herumgebastelt. Jetzt solle ich den Dämpfer reparieren bzw auf Garantie reparieren lassen. Andernfalls gäbe es Ärger mit Anwalt und negativer Bewertung, wenn ich nicht wunschgemäss kooperiere. Ich habe es abgelehnt, weil er selber daran herumgebastelt hat. 

Heute habe ich deswegen von ihm nachträglich eine negative Bewertung erhalten (die vorherige positive Bewertung vom 8.8. wurde von ihm nachträglich geändert).

Ich bitte die Forum-Leitung daher um Überprüfung der Angelegenheit.

Finde es auch nicht gut, wenn Bewertungen nachträglich willkürlich geändert werden können. Zumindest sollte dann der vorherige Wortlaut nicht gelöscht werden können.
Ebenso wäre es gut, wenn man da einen Gegenkommentar abgeben kann (wie zB bei ebay).


Hatte vor einigen Wochen ähnliche Probleme mit 2 Käufern, die kamen auch aus dem Raum München.
Von einem auch deswegen eine negative Bewertung erhalten (auch ein Forumneuling). Gleiche Methode.
Offenbar versucht man bewusst gegen mich eine Rufschädigung, um meine Verkaufsaktivitäten hier zu behindern.

Ciao,
Vincy


----------



## Farodin (13. August 2013)

Es kommt leider immer wieder vor, dass im Nachhinein eine Wiedergutmachung verlangt wird für angebliche Schäden. Da wird dann auch gleich bei der ersten Reaktion mit dem Anwalt gedroht/ Mail in Kopie geschickt. Ist leider oft genug eine Abzockmasche. 

Es kann ja immer mal vorkommen, dass ein Defekt unentdeckt bleibt aber man hört in letzter Zeit wirklich derartig oft von solchen Fällen das man sich wirklich mal darüber Gedanken machen sollte.


----------



## Vincy (13. August 2013)

Ich hätte dass ja noch evtl auf Garantie geregelt. Der Dämpfer war ja neu, von einem neuen Bike. Aber erst beanstandete er nur Geräusche, am nächsten Tag irgendwelche Kratzer innerhalb der Luftkammer und an der Kolbenstange. Tags zuvor hatte er noch bei mir angefragt, wie man die Air Volume Spacer dort reinsetzt.
Solche Selbstversuche kann ich aber nicht bei Toxoholics über Garantie abwickeln.


----------



## mohrstefan (13. August 2013)

Hmm
man bräuchte eine Funktion um unangenehme User von sich ausschließen kann ähnlich Ebay !?
d h sie können weder bei dir noch du kannst kaufen


----------



## Berrrnd (13. August 2013)

wozu brauchst du sowas?
es gibt hier keinen sofortkauf-button, von daher steht es dir frei zu verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_simon (15. August 2013)

Bin noch ziemlich neu im IBC sowieso im Bikemarkt. Was bringt es mir die Anfragen von getätigten Käufen zu archivieren statt im vorherigen Ordner zu lassen? Finde leider auch über die SuFu keine vernünftige/verständliche Antwort.

Danke,
Simon


----------



## Farodin (15. August 2013)

Gute Frage... Und vor allem warum kann man die nichtmehr normal löschen?


----------



## BigMounty (15. August 2013)

Ich frage mich wozu das Bewertungssystem gut sein soll.
Scheinbar kann man negative Bewertungen einfach löschen lassen - ohne Konfliktlösung oder Rückfrage.
Habe im Bikemarkt eine Kurbel gekauft nach dem mir versprochen wurde, dass sie an meinem Rad verbaut werden kann.
Nach Erhalt konnte ich feststellen das die Kurbel trotz zusage nicht passt.
Eine Rückgabe wurde vom Verkäufer strikt abgelehnt, da ich selbst schuld bin wenn ich mich auf seine Aussage verlasse.
Ich hab mich darauf mit einer entsprechenden Bewertung und Bemerkung bedankt.
Ein paar Tage später ist der ganze Vorgang gelöscht.
Da sag ich nur SUPER-System - baut echt Vertrauen auf.
Kann man ja seine negativen Einträge einfach so entfernen lassen - oder ?
Eine Erklärung würde mich schon interessieren.

DANKE


----------



## scylla (20. August 2013)

leider ein wenig neben der Spur, aber es scheint leider vom Moderatoren-Team wohl gerade niemand Mails zu lesen... vielleicht klappt's ja dann mit Foren-Posts:

ich habe Probleme mit einem Bikemarkt-Verkäufer, jedoch antwortet auf meine Bitte um Hilfe bzw. Herausgabe seiner Addresse für eine Anzeige niemand. Scheint nicht nur mir so zu gehen, wie man hier lesen kann 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10874908
Wozu gibt's eigentlich das Sicherheits-System mit der Registrierung etc, wenn man am Ende aller Tage doch bei anderen Usern um Hilfe betteln muss?


----------



## Pure_Power (20. August 2013)

Der feine Herr war mir gegenüber im Fotoalbum auch schon ziemlich abgehoben und überheblich "unterwegs", bei einem aktuellen Blick in seine Freundschaftsliste, innerhalb des Forums, verwundert es mich ein wenig. Ich kenne 4-5 Leute (von 28), aus seiner Liste, relativ gut.


----------



## Marcus (21. August 2013)

scylla schrieb:


> leider ein wenig neben der Spur, aber es scheint leider vom Moderatoren-Team wohl gerade niemand Mails zu lesen... vielleicht klappt's ja dann mit Foren-Posts:
> 
> ich habe Probleme mit einem Bikemarkt-Verkäufer, jedoch antwortet auf meine Bitte um Hilfe bzw. Herausgabe seiner Addresse für eine Anzeige niemand. Scheint nicht nur mir so zu gehen, wie man hier lesen kann
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10874908
> Wozu gibt's eigentlich das Sicherheits-System mit der Registrierung etc, wenn man am Ende aller Tage doch bei anderen Usern um Hilfe betteln muss?



Bitte schreibe dein Anliegen per Mail an hilfe @ mtb-news.de oder benutze das Kontaktformular in der Fußzeile jeder Seite hier bei mtb-news.de.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## scylla (21. August 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Bitte schreibe dein Anliegen per Mail an hilfe @ mtb-news.de oder benutze das Kontaktformular in der Fußzeile jeder Seite hier bei mtb-news.de.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> rik



hab ich doch


----------



## Berrrnd (11. September 2013)

habe gerade im bikemarkt in der rubrik sattel nach "antares" gesucht.
irgendwie werden mir auch schon verkaufte artikel angezeigt.

z.b. dieser hier:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...k-fizik-antares-braided-carbonsattel-verkauft


----------



## Marcus (11. September 2013)

k_star schrieb:


> habe gerade im bikemarkt in der rubrik sattel nach "antares" gesucht.
> irgendwie werden mir auch schon verkaufte artikel angezeigt.
> 
> z.b. dieser hier:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...k-fizik-antares-braided-carbonsattel-verkauft



Danke für den Hinweis, wir schauen uns das bei Gelegenheit an.


----------



## ccpirat (2. November 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade ein Problem mit einer Bikemarktbewertung.

Vor ca. 1,5 Monaten hatte ich im Bikemarkt versucht ein Iphone zu verkaufen.
Ich habe mich mit dem Käufer auf den Preis geeinigt und das Geld erhalten.
Ich habe das Iphone zurück, gesetzt und dabei ein Sofortwareproblem entdeckt.
Das Tel ging einfach nicht mehr an. Ich habe das so dem Käufer mitgeteilt und ihm auch sofort angeboten das Geld zurück zu überweisen. Er war sehr verärgert, hat aber zugestimmt den Kauf rückgängig zu machen. Das Geld hatte er den nächsten Tag zurück.

Heute nun 1,5 Monate später bewertet er mich neutral, obwohl kein Verkauf zu stande gekommen ist, bzw. zurück abgewickelt wurde.

Kann man die Bewertung irgendwie löschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (2. November 2013)

Also ich finde in dem Fall ja eine neutrale Bewertung gar nicht so unangebracht. Immerhin hast du die angebotene Ware nicht geliefert. Ob das jetzt Absicht oder ein technisches Problem war ist für den verhinderten Käufer uninteressant. 
Positiv = Geschäft wie vereinbart abgewickelt, alle zufrieden 
Neutral = Geschäft vereinbart aber dann abgesprungen 
Negativ = Zustand nicht wie vereinbart, viel zu spät geliefert, betrugsversuch, etc


----------



## ccpirat (2. November 2013)

Okay, also fürs nächste mal. Lieber das Geld kassieren, defekte Wäre schicken und gut ist?
Das kann es doch nicht wirklich sein!

Eine neutrale Bewertung versaut mir meinen Account genauso wie eine negative.


----------



## BigMounty (3. November 2013)

Das Thema mit den Bewertungen ist für mich auch durch.
Nachdem  ich eine negative Bewertung abgegeben habe weil der  Artikel in meiner Ansicht einfach um nur zum Verkaufen entsprechende  Eigenschaften zugesagt wurden und dann  keine Einsicht vorhanden war einen Konflikt zu lösen. Wurde entsprechend Bewertet und anschließend vom Admin gelöscht - kann ich für meinen Fall nur sagen -> BEWERTUNGSSYSTEM FÜR DEN ARSCH 
ALS USER SOLLTE ICH EINE BEWERTUNG ABGEBEN KÖNNEN OHNE ZENSIERT ODER GELÖSCHT ZU WERDEN !!!!!!


----------



## BigMounty (3. November 2013)

Negativ = Zustand nicht wie vereinbart, viel zu spät geliefert, Betrugsversuch, etc
DAS IST DAS THEMA !!
Deshalb machen die Bewertungen doch eigentlich Sinn - Oder ??


----------



## blumi (3. November 2013)

ccpirat schrieb:


> Okay, also fürs nächste mal. Lieber das Geld kassieren, defekte Wäre schicken und gut ist?
> Das kann es doch nicht wirklich sein!
> 
> Eine neutrale Bewertung versaut mir meinen Account genauso wie eine negative.



Wie wäre es beim nächsten Mal, die Ware vorher in den Zustand zu bringen in dem sie angeboten und auch verkauft wird. ;-)


----------



## onkel2306 (8. November 2013)

Hier stand Quark.


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. November 2013)

onkel2306 schrieb:


> OT: Hat sich die Startseite des Bikemarktes nur bei mir über Nacht verändert? ich sehe die neusten Artikel nicht mehr.


 
Bei mir alles gut.


----------



## Marcus (8. November 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hallo Rik
> wie schauts aus, wenn ein user meinen angebotenen artikel gekauft hat, mich nach meinen bankdaten usw. gefragt hat,
> überweist aber kein geld und meldet sich überhaupt nicht mehr...
> kann ich da eine "schlechte" bewertung abgeben ?



Aktuell noch nicht, aber wir arbeiten da an etwas


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. November 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> das ist gut...
> wenn ich jetzt schlecht bewerte , kommt garantiert eine schlechte gegenbewertung, obwohl ich da nichts für kann , das er alles anfordert und nix bezahlt.



Kannst du nicht einfach "nicht bewerten" auswählen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (8. November 2013)

Ja da hast du natürlich Recht, ich meine ja nur um der negativen Rachebewertung aus dem Weg zu gehen. Sinnvoll wäre, dass nur du eine Bewertung abgeben kannst und er nicht, da die Kaufabwicklung ja nicht abgeschlossen ist.

  @rik

Sinnvoll wäre es, wenn Bewertungen grundsätzlich nur nach vollständigem Abschluss der Kaufabwicklung abgegeben werden könnten. (Markieren von Bezahlung, Versand, etc.).


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. November 2013)

Das mit den Bewertungen ist so eine Sache.
Habe eine Gabel verkauft und einwandfrei verpackt.
Habe trotzdem eine nicht gerechtfertigte Bewertung bekommen weil der Käufer behauptete das Paket wäre beschädigt und ich hätte es schlecht verpackt.
Was kann *ICH *dafür wen der Paketdienstleister das Paket beim Transport beschädigt ?
Ich achte immer auf eine sichere Verpackung.Freue mich ja auch wenn mein gekauftes zeugs ordentlich bei mir ankommt.
Wie soll man sich vor solchen ungerechtfertigten Bewertungen schützen ?


----------



## paradox (9. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie kann ich eine Bewertung zurück nehmen? 
Ich habe eine Gabel verkauft und habe der Käufer für die Bezahlung gut bewertet. Nur der Käufer kommt auch nach mehrmaligem anschreiben nicht aus dem Quark und bewertet mich positiv. 
Da geht doch der Grundgedanke vom Bikemarkt verloren wenn man nur Bewertungen sammelt und keine vergibt. Fair mit einander, nicht nur eigenutz.

Was gibt es hier für möglichkeiten?

EDIT: Nach einer Minute der Mail hier habe ich eine Bewertung erhalten...


----------



## Smutjes (11. November 2013)

Es sollen beide Seiten ihre Bewertung unabhängig voneinander abgeben können. Keiner sieht die Bewertung des Andere. Wenn Käufer und Verkäufer sich beide bewertet haben, sollte die Bewertung erst online gehen.


----------



## MeridaFreeRider (11. November 2013)

Smutjes schrieb:


> Es sollen beide Seiten ihre Bewertung unabhängig voneinander abgeben können. Keiner sieht die Bewertung des Andere. Wenn Käufer und Verkäufer sich beide bewertet haben, sollte die Bewertung erst online gehen.



Die Idee Is Gut


----------



## Contiracer (13. November 2013)

Hallo zusammen. Ich will nicht extra ein thread deswegen öffnen...

Was mich total nervt ist das man im Bikemarkt bei Anfragen diese blöden mails nicht löschen kann, wozu ist denn das Kästchen hinter den Mails? Umsie auszuwählen aber für was? Ich kann nirgens löschen drücken oder sowas.

Bald blick ich nemma durch bei den vielen Nachrichten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (13. November 2013)

Markieren im Kästchen, Links unten auf den roten Button klicken
AUSGEWÄHLTE ANFRAGEN ARCHIVIEREN  und weg sind sie


----------



## Freerider1504 (13. November 2013)

4mate schrieb:


> Markieren im Kästchen, Links unten auf den roten Button klicken
> AUSGEWÄHLTE ANFRAGEN ARCHIVIEREN  und weg sind sie


 
Ganz toll, dann sind sie archiviert aber nicht gelöscht!


----------



## 4mate (13. November 2013)

Das weiß ich selber. Hauptsache, sie sind weg aus dem aktuellen Bikemarkt Profil


----------



## Vincy (13. November 2013)

Wenn du die dann im Archiv löscht, dann sind die auch weg. Zumindest nicht mehr sichtbar.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. November 2013)

Nicht mehr zu ändern, aber beim Umzug des Bikemarktes scheint auch mit den eingestellten Artikeln einiges schiefgelaufen zu sein.
Mir ist erst jetzt aufgefallen, nachdem Artikel vom System aus Zeitgründen deaktiviert wurden, daß bspw. meine Laufradgrößen komplett falsch hinterlegt waren. Sowohl bei Rahmen, Federgabeln als auch bei Mänteln.

Brauchte ich mich nicht zu wundern, daß keine Anfragen mehr kamen. Bin alle Artikel nochmal durchgegangen, geändert und siehe da, es gibt wieder Interessenten.

Da bitte ich um etwas mehr Sorgfalt nächstes Mal. Danke


----------



## Marcus (13. November 2013)

Contiracer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich will nicht extra ein thread deswegen öffnen...
> 
> Was mich total nervt ist das man im Bikemarkt bei Anfragen diese blöden mails nicht löschen kann, wozu ist denn das Kästchen hinter den Mails? Umsie auszuwählen aber für was? Ich kann nirgens löschen drücken oder sowas.
> 
> Bald blick ich nemma durch bei den vielen Nachrichten...



Versuche es mal damit:


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. November 2013)

@*rik*

In letzter Zeit ist es mehrfach passiert, dass bereits verkaufte Artikel weiterhin als Anzeige gelaufen sind und ich immer wieder Anfragen bekommen habe. Was ist da los?


----------



## Marcus (14. November 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> @*rik*
> 
> In letzter Zeit ist es mehrfach passiert, dass bereits verkaufte Artikel weiterhin als Anzeige gelaufen sind und ich immer wieder Anfragen bekommen habe. Was ist da los?



Hast du einen Beispiel-Link zu so einem Artikel?

(Mein Tipp: Artikelanzahl war ursprünglich mit mehr als _eins_ angegeben, im Verkaufsformular dann aber nur _ein_ Stück verkauft; das/die restlichen Teil(e) bleiben dann gelistet)


----------



## Freerider1504 (14. November 2013)

Das kann natürlich gut sein, hatte sich um ein Paar Reifen gehandelt. Link hab ich nicht mehr, hab den Artikel deaktiviert.


----------



## onkel2306 (14. November 2013)

Contiracer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen. Ich will nicht extra ein thread deswegen öffnen...
> 
> Was mich total nervt ist das man im Bikemarkt bei Anfragen diese blöden mails nicht löschen kann, wozu ist denn das Kästchen hinter den Mails? Umsie auszuwählen aber für was? Ich kann nirgens löschen drücken oder sowas.
> 
> Bald blick ich nemma durch bei den vielen Nachrichten...



Haken setzen. Ganz unten "Archivieren" klicken. Ist dann "wie gelöscht".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (14. November 2013)

Will noch eine vierte Person erklären, wie man Anfragen archiviert?


----------



## 4mate (14. November 2013)




----------



## argh (15. November 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Hast du einen Beispiel-Link zu so einem Artikel?
> 
> (Mein Tipp: Artikelanzahl war ursprünglich mit mehr als _eins_ angegeben, im Verkaufsformular dann aber nur _ein_ Stück verkauft; das/die restlichen Teil(e) bleiben dann gelistet)



Genau so war es bei mir. Eigenartig ist aber, dass man trotz angepinnter Summe der Artikel (2 Reifen) als privater Verkäufer immer nur einen Artikel verkaufen kann. 

Wenn ich schon dabei bin: leider hilft mir die Suchoption bei den Sattelstützen nicht weiter. Ist ja toll, dass die Durchmesser bis elf Stellen hinterm Komma angegeben sind. Aber einige Durchmesser fehlen einfach. Zum Beispiel 26,8mm.


----------



## yellow-faggin (9. Dezember 2013)

Warum?

Du hast geschrieben das die Nabe TOP in Ordnung ist und das war sie anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Dezember 2013)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Warum?
> 
> Du hast geschrieben das die Nabe TOP in Ordnung ist und das war sie anscheinend nicht.


 
Er muss aber nicht zwingend für die neuen Lager aufkommen, zumal er angeboten hat das LR zurückzunehmen und das Geld komplett zu erstatten.


----------



## yellow-faggin (9. Dezember 2013)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Er muss aber nicht zwingend für die neuen Lager aufkommen, zumal er angeboten hat das LR zurückzunehmen und das Geld komplett zu erstatten.



Wenn der Käufer aber keine Ahnung gehabt hätte wann und wie ein Lager kaputt ist, dann wäre der Verkäufer damit durchgekommen.
Wenn ich etwas als TOP in Ordnung verkaufe hat es das auch zu sein und brauche mich nicht über eine schlechte Bewertung beschweren.


----------



## yellow-faggin (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich sag einfach nur meine Meinung, mehr nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Dezember 2013)

Das solltest du dir in diesem Zusammenhang wieder aus dem Kopf schlagen. Sonst wird man direkt digital angepöbelt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (9. Dezember 2013)

Der Käufer ist hier den falschen Weg gegangen und wälzt das nun auf den Verkäufer ab.
Er kann nicht erst den angeblichen Schaden reparieren lassen und die Auslagen danach beim Verkäufer einfordern, 
ohne ihn vorher in Kenntnis gesetzt zu haben bzw. eine Rückgabe eingefordert zu haben.

Eine negative Bewertung ist daher nicht in Ordnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (9. Dezember 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Der Käufer ist hier den falschen Weg gegangen und wälzt das nun auf den Verkäufer ab.
> Er kann nicht erst den angeblichen Schaden reparieren lassen und die Auslagen danach beim Verkäufer einfordern,
> ohne ihn vorher in Kenntnis gesetzt zu haben bzw. eine Rückgabe eingefordert zu haben.
> 
> Eine negative Bewertung ist daher nicht in Ordnung!


 
100% Zustimmung


----------



## onkel2306 (9. Dezember 2013)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> DANKE...  es gibt hier wirklich noch ein paar normale leute.




Das ganze ist Zivilrechtlich auch geregelt. Du, khujand, hast als Verkäufer bei Privatverkäufen ein Recht auf Nachbesserung! D.h. entweder bekommst du das Rad zurück und wechselst die Lager, oder man einigt sich darauf, dass der Käufer sich darum kümmert und der Verkäufer die Rechnung zahlt. 

Der Käufer hat jedoch nicht das Recht einfach ohne vorherige Absprache die "reparieren" zu lassen um dann eine Forderung zu stellen. Genauso könnten die Lager nämlich i.o. gewesen sein und der Käufer brauchte welche für ein anderes Rad und wollte nicht selbst zahlen. Wäre nur eine Behauptung - aber um sowas auszuschließen gibt es schließlich den Gesetzgeber.


----------



## onkel2306 (9. Dezember 2013)

Das mag ja sein. Mein Beitrag soll aussagen, das dich keinesSchuld trifft!


----------



## Eike. (10. Dezember 2013)

Meine Güte. Er hat vermutlich auch noch anderes zu tun als sich instantan um alle Befindlichkeiten zu kümmern. Wenn du so viel handelst hast du vermutlich ja auch viele positive Bewertungen, da ruiniert dich eine negative, auch wenn sie ärgerlich ist, nicht sofort. Ich verstehe, dass du da nachgehst wenn du es ungerechtfertigt findest aber mach doch mal halblang. 
Eine kommentarfunktion zu den Bewertungen wie bei ebay wäre, wenn es die nicht schon gibt, vielleicht nützlich für solche Fälle.


----------



## rallleb (11. Dezember 2013)

Ist dir jetzt wahrhaftig die negative Bewertung gelöscht worden?
Und die ganzen bettelpost an rik auch?
Unglaublich.Kopfschüttel!!


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Dezember 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> Ist dir jetzt wahrhaftig die negative Bewertung gelöscht worden?
> Und die ganzen bettelpost an rik auch?
> Unglaublich.Kopfschüttel!!



Vorsicht, das hört man nicht gerne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chiefrock (14. Dezember 2013)

rallleb schrieb:


> Ist dir jetzt wahrhaftig die negative Bewertung gelöscht worden?
> Und die ganzen bettelpost an rik auch?
> Unglaublich.Kopfschüttel!!



Echt mal krass!


----------



## KHUJAND (14. Dezember 2013)

könnt ihr euch mal bitte beruhigen .


----------



## Tuti (14. Dezember 2013)

was ein paar Heulsusen.


----------



## Surtre (14. Dezember 2013)

rik schrieb:


> Aktuell noch nicht, aber wir arbeiten da an etwas



Gibt es Neuigkeiten?


----------



## toastet (14. Januar 2014)

2 Fragen:

1. Auf welcher Basis errechnet sich die Angabe der Antwortzeit als Verkäufer? Nur die erste Antwort auf eine Kaufanfrage oder auch folgende?
2. Bis vor kurzem konnte man noch die Trackingnummer von Paketen hinterlegen, ist die Funktion absichtlich wieder entfernt worden oder irgendwie untergegangen?


----------



## Marcus (14. Januar 2014)

toastet schrieb:


> 1. Auf welcher Basis errechnet sich die Angabe der Antwortzeit als Verkäufer? Nur die erste Antwort auf eine Kaufanfrage oder auch folgende?



Die erste Antwort auf eine Anfrage ist entscheidend.



> 2. Bis vor kurzem konnte man noch die Trackingnummer von Paketen hinterlegen, ist die Funktion absichtlich wieder entfernt worden oder irgendwie untergegangen?



Das geht nach wie vor in der Kaufabwicklung. Allerdings erst, wenn du "Ware versendet" ausgewählt hast.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## toastet (14. Januar 2014)

Leider nicht, rechts ist dann leer bei mir...


----------



## toastet (17. Januar 2014)

ich glaube das problem ist wenn man bewertet bevor man die trackingnummer einträgt.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2014)

die laufradgröße 28" fehlt zur auswahl, wenn man ein rennrad einstellen möchte.


----------



## Eisdielenbiker2 (8. Mai 2014)

Unter allen Käufen von mir steht seit einigen Tagen folgendes: "Verkauf wurde storniert. Grund: VALUE_CANCELLATION_REASON_"
Was hat das zu bedeuten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcus (8. Mai 2014)

Eisdielenbiker2 schrieb:


> Unter allen Käufen von mir steht seit einigen Tagen folgendes: "Verkauf wurde storniert. Grund: VALUE_CANCELLATION_REASON_"
> Was hat das zu bedeuten?



Bitte ignorieren, ist nur ein Anzeigefehler. Wir kümmern uns drum.


----------



## Eisdielenbiker2 (8. Mai 2014)

Alles klar, vielen Dank!


----------



## Vincy (1. Juni 2014)

Edit:  Ist inzwischen erledigt. Verkäufer erstattet den Kaufpreis, wie er es zuvor zugesagt hat.


----------



## dj_holgie (1. Juni 2014)

erledigt


----------



## Vincy (1. Juni 2014)

erledigt


----------



## toastet (1. Juni 2014)

leute diskutiert den mist doch persönlich aus. im endeffekt sollte man explizit versicherten versand verlangen wenn nicht angegeben. kleinkariert könnte man auch sagen bei dhl versichert kostet nun auch mindestens 4,99. 
bei der spärlich, lieblos hingehauenen produktbeschreibung wär ich da eh vorsichtig gewesen. nen kleines 20 euro teil ohne den hinweis versichert mit 4,90 versandkosten sollte auch stutzig machen. entsprechend flog die remote vermutlich einfach in nen umschlag statt sie sorgfältig einzupacken oder in den umschlag zu kleben und ging eben verloren. 
dumm gelaufen, 25 euro abhaken, einigt euch für vernünftige oder eben gar keine bewertungen oder lebt eben mit der negativen. 
klagen bringt nix wegen nichtigkeit, wenns ernst ist geht ja auch noch die betrugsanzeige, wird aber dann auch im sande verlaufen weil die auch besseres zu tun haben.


----------



## Ferkelmann (30. März 2015)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Danke an euch! Finde ich klasse, dass die Geschichte mit der neutralen Bewertung noch mehr Leute ähnlich sehen.
> 
> Beispiel für @rik :
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/user/261852  3 Bewertungen 100%
> ...




Gibts einen neuen Stand hinsichtlich der nicht neutral gerechneten neutralen Bewertungen 
Irgendwie machts ja keinen Sinn, daß die Neutralen den Bewertungsdurchschnitt nach unten ziehen.


----------



## Freerider1504 (30. März 2015)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Gibts einen neuen Stand hinsichtlich der nicht neutral gerechneten neutralen Bewertungen
> Irgendwie machts ja keinen Sinn, daß die Neutralen den Bewertungsdurchschnitt nach unten ziehen.


 
Sehe ich genauso, sollte dringend mal überarbeitet werden. Ist schon lange überfällig!!!


----------



## rider1970 (30. März 2015)

Ja sehe ich genauso, geht mir auch schon lange auf den Zeiger.
Neutral ist neutral


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yorchito (30. April 2015)

hi


----------



## kuehnchenmotors (19. Juli 2015)

hi könnte mir ein mod bitte helfen , habe leider auf meinem scheiss handy ne neutrale anstatt ne positive bewertung abgegeben ,bei diesem artikel http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/627294-crank-brothers-joplin-3-31-6mm


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Juli 2016)

könnte sich mal bitte jemand um meine negative bewertung kümmern?

ein user wollte einen artikel kaufen und hat mir sinngemäß folgendes geschrieben:
- wenn bedingung a und b erfüllt sind, dann nehme ich die kurbel.
bedingung a und b waren meinerseits erfüllt, also habe ich auf verkauft geklickt.

da der user nicht reagiert hat, obwohl er zwschendurch online war, habe ich ihm nach einer kurzen fristsetzung eine negative bewertung gegeben.


nun wurde ich negativ bewertet, da er aus seiner sicht nur zwei fragen gestellt hat, aber noch gar nicht kaufen wollte.

folgende argumente durfte ich mir dann später anhören:
- ich war ja gar nicht online. (die anzeige im profil hat anderes gesagt.)
- ich bin noch neu hier.
- ich bin nur mit dem handy online gewesen. die seite funktioniert nicht richt, sodass ich die nachricht nicht angezeigt bekommen habe.
- der preis war als vhb angegeben. du hast gar nicht auf eine frage gewartet. (stell mir eine frage, und ich reagiere darauf.)


unter den gegeben tatsachen halte ich die bewertung meinerseits durchaus für berechtigt, da sie einfach nur die tatsachen wiederspiegelt.
seine bewertung mir gegenüber halte ich für nicht berechtigt, da sie eben nicht den tatsachen entspricht.


----------



## Pure_Power (24. Juli 2016)

Ich frage immer 2x ob ich auch wirklich auf verkaufen klicken soll...


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. Juli 2016)

Pure_Power schrieb:


> Ich frage immer 2x ob ich auch wirklich auf verkaufen klicken soll...


Ich frage auch immer ausdrücklich nach. Bei mir haben einige Verkäufer schon ziemlich früh auf „Verkaufen“ geklickt. War nie schlimm, da ich den Artikel dann auch wirklich haben wollte, aber das hätte bei einem anderen Käufer auch in die Hose gehen können.


----------



## Berrrnd (25. Juli 2016)

> Wenn das so stimmt würde ich sie gern nehmen.



warum soll ich dann warten?
wenn die leute nicht wissen was sie tun, dann sollen sie lieber in den laden gehen!

was mir nur tierisch auf den sack geht ist, wenn man sich nachher noch irgendwelche märchen anhören darf.

gestern abend auch wieder:
adresse des empfängers noch vor dem klick auf verkauft bekommen, geld gesendet bekommen, und 1 stunde später fällt dem käufer auf, dass er eigentlich was anderes kaufen wollte.


das ist jetzt der 3. fall in ca. 6 wochen.


toll ist es auch, wenn man die sachen zeitgleich auf anderen plattformen anbietet, dort auch anfragen hat, aber die anzeigen auf grund des verkaufs dort rausnimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (25. Juli 2016)

naja also wenn kohle da ist mache ich da auch keinen heckmeck mehr. 2 eindeutige willenserklärungen, wenn die kohle kommt eher noch unterstrichen. sprich meine anzeige und sein ich nehm es, schick kontodaten, etc. was klar ist. fertig ists ja rein rechtlich. auf die kohle warten wenn er dann sagt er will nicht oder da wegen dem mumpitz zum anwalt macht keinen sinn, aber wenn ich die kohle hab, egal. soll der kram halt rumliegen.
gerade wenn man nun zich bewertungen hat, ist es doch auch egal wenn ein idiot dazwischen ist. zumal es ja wie bei ebay auch hier ja rückgängig zu machen ist. konversation lässt sich ja easy nachverfolgen.
ärgerlich ist das allemal. das beste ist ja immer nicht zahlen und dann tot stellen. dann fragt man nach, weiter kommt nichts, man sieht aber das derjenige es gelesen hat. wartet nochmal etwas, dann verkauft man es aber weiter und auf einmal, ja jetzt nehme ich es doch 
dann bist du als verkäufer der dumme, weil die welt leider auch mit solchen quadratschädeln besiedelt ist. auch da wird es halt nur bei den meisten sachen im bikemarkt nie vor nen richter kommen. geld zurück damit du nix schuldig bleibst und gut ists.


----------



## austriacarp (13. September 2016)

Wie schaut es aus wenn der Artikel nicht den Angaben entspricht und der Verkäufer mir keine Bewertung gegeben hat? Eigentlich sollte ich eine negative Bewertung geben damit das nicht anderen auch passiert aber dann bekomme ich postwendend auch eine obwohl ich das Geld am gleichen Tag überwiesen habe oder geht das nicht mehr das er mir auf Grund meiner Bewertung eine negative gibt. Eigentlich sollte das ja so sein das der Verkäufer der pünktlich sein Geld erhält und keine Bewertung abgibt nach der Bewertung des Käufers keine Bewertung mehr abgeben können.


----------



## toastet (13. September 2016)

Bewertungen lassen sich im Bikemarkt eh auch im Nachhinein noch umändern in positiv oder negativ. Sofern das nicht geändert wurde zwischendurch.


----------



## austriacarp (13. September 2016)

Na dann kan man sich ja verlassen drauf das ist auch der Grund weil fast alle 100% haben da sich keiner eine Negative abgeben traut weil er sonst auch eine bekommt obwohl er alles korrekt gemacht hat.


----------



## Berrrnd (13. September 2016)

fang mal bei nr. 389 an zu lesen.


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2016)

hallo Leute.
ich habe eine Federgabel als gebraucht mit Gebrausspuren verkauft, nach Warschau Polen, der Käufer erpresst mich nun mit einer Zahlung von 50,- euro an ihn... weil die Gabel nicht NEU ist. 
ist doch lächerlich oder ?  

ps: Käufer sprich bzw. kann kein Deutsch.


----------



## toastet (17. September 2016)

"gebraucht wie neu" oder "gebraucht"?


----------



## Teisho (17. September 2016)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> hallo Leute.
> ich habe eine Federgabel als gebraucht mit Gebrausspuren verkauft, nach Warschau Polen, der Käufer erpresst mich nun mit einer Zahlung von 50,- euro an ihn... weil die Gabel nicht NEU ist.
> ist doch lächerlich oder ?
> 
> ps: Käufer sprich bzw. kann kein Deutsch.



Was heißt denn er erpresst dich? Mit was droht er denn?


----------



## KHUJAND (17. September 2016)

toastet schrieb:


> "gebraucht wie neu" oder "gebraucht"?


"gebraucht"

*Teisho*
das ich ihm 50,- euro überweisen soll.


----------



## Teisho (17. September 2016)

Und was will er tun wenn du ihm nicht die 50€ gibst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (18. September 2016)

vermutlich negativ bewerten


----------



## Berrrnd (3. Juli 2017)

ich habe gerade aus versehen auf "Nicht bewerten" geklickt, würde den verkauf aber natürlich doch gerne bewerten. 
kann man das irgendwo trotzdem noch machen?


----------



## chris4711 (6. Juli 2017)

Sorry, hab meinen Vorschlag gelöscht, da er nicht funktioniert > "Bewertung konnte nicht erstellt werden."


----------



## michar (11. Juli 2017)

Ich würde gerne eine neutrale bewertung fuer einen artikel in eine positive bewertung ändern, der käufer ebenso..man hat sich geeinigt. Kann ich das im nachhinein noch tun..mir scheint als wäre das ohne hilfe von einem admin nicht möglich?


----------



## toastet (23. Juli 2017)

Wäre es nichtmal eine Idee auch im Bikemarkt User ignorieren zu können. Hier im Forum geht es ja auch Beiträge ausblenden zu können und somit Nutzer zu ignorieren und ich meine auch PMs zu unterbinden? Auf anderen Portalen wie z.B. denen unter dem ebay-Banner ist ja blockieren und somit auch in Zukunft vom Kauf und Kaufanfragen ausschließen auch möglich.
Ich und sicher auch viele weitere Verkäufer erleben es hier ja immer wieder im Bikemarkt: Angebote für angebotene Neuteile die bei unter 30% des aktuell günstigsten Onlineanbieters liegen oder sonst irgendwelche komischen Anwandlungen mit Wunderpreisen. Mit solchen Usern werde ich nie ins Geschäft kommen und es wäre eine sinnvolle Funktion um mir auch in Zukunft nicht mehr die Zeit stehlen zu lassen und sie ein und alle mal von allen meinen Angeboten auszuschließen. Das verärgert mich nur wo der Bikemarkt sonst zu 90% und mehr immer super funktioniert.


----------



## Marcus (23. Juli 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> Wäre es nichtmal eine Idee auch im Bikemarkt User ignorieren zu können. Hier im Forum geht es ja auch Beiträge ausblenden zu können und somit Nutzer zu ignorieren und ich meine auch PMs zu unterbinden? Auf anderen Portalen wie z.B. denen unter dem ebay-Banner ist ja blockieren und somit auch in Zukunft vom Kauf und Kaufanfragen ausschließen auch möglich.
> Ich und sicher auch viele weitere Verkäufer erleben es hier ja immer wieder im Bikemarkt: Angebote für angebotene Neuteile die bei unter 30% des aktuell günstigsten Onlineanbieters liegen oder sonst irgendwelche komischen Anwandlungen mit Wunderpreisen. Mit solchen Usern werde ich nie ins Geschäft kommen und es wäre eine sinnvolle Funktion um mir auch in Zukunft nicht mehr die Zeit stehlen zu lassen und sie ein und alle mal von allen meinen Angeboten auszuschließen. Das verärgert mich nur wo der Bikemarkt sonst zu 90% und mehr immer super funktioniert.



Schau mal hier: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/blocked-users

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## RadicalRacer123 (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich würde das gerne bei "RTF Bikeparts" machen.

Allerdings ist das ein Händler und der erscheint in der Benutzerliste nicht.

@rik was kann man da machen? Am liebsten wäre mir wenn ich die Artikel von blockierten Nutzern und Händlern auch beim Stöbern überhaupt nicht mehr sehen würde. Geht das?


----------



## Marcus (12. Dezember 2017)

RadicalRacer123 schrieb:


> Geht das?



Nein, aktuell leider nicht.

Viele Grüße

rik


----------



## Ravega (27. Dezember 2017)

toastet schrieb:


> Ich und sicher auch viele weitere Verkäufer erleben es hier ja immer wieder im Bikemarkt: Angebote für angebotene Neuteile die bei unter 30% des aktuell günstigsten Onlineanbieters liegen oder sonst irgendwelche komischen Anwandlungen mit Wunderpreisen. Mit solchen Usern werde ich nie ins Geschäft kommen und es wäre eine sinnvolle Funktion um mir auch in Zukunft nicht mehr die Zeit stehlen zu lassen und sie ein und alle mal von allen meinen Angeboten auszuschließen. Das verärgert mich nur wo der Bikemarkt sonst zu 90% und mehr immer super funktioniert.


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht?! Willst Du nicht günstig kaufen?
Es gibt doch so viele (OEM)Biketeile, die spätestens nach 2 Jahren vom Lager müssen und dann weit unter den gängigen Preisen angeboten werden. Ich freue mich jedenfalls drüber! Brauche nicht den aktuellen Kram, kann gerne ein Jährchen oder so warten und schraube mir dann die Klamotten für den halben Preis ans Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (1. Januar 2018)

Ravega schrieb:


> Willst Du nicht günstig kaufen?


Er will verkaufen. Er will aber Käufer ausschließen die Billigpreise "fordern". Anscheinend sind das auch immer die gleichen potentiellen Käufer um die es sich da handelt. Aber um den Preis "feilschen" gehört halt zum handeln dazu......

Wahrscheinlich gibt es halt auch Wiederverkäufer. Also welche die im Bikemarkt billig einkaufen und dann selbst im Bikemarkt oder bei ebay direkt wieder teurer verkaufen. Da muß dann natürlich die Gewinnspanne so groß wie möglich sein. Sonst rechnet es sich nicht mit Zeitaufwand und Versand.


----------



## Aalex (17. Juli 2018)

ich habe zum bewertungssystem mal eine Frage.

ich habe grob 160 positive Bewertungen, nun letztens aufgrund mangelender Kommunikation meinerseits eine neutrale (!) Bewertung bekommen. 

nun steht bei meinem Profil 92,9% positive Bewertung, weil das auf die letzten 12 Monate gerechnet wurde. 

Das ist ganz schöner Käse in meinen Augen, oder nicht? eine neutrale Bewertungen auf 160 positive wird jetzt nicht zwingend von diesem Wert abgebildet.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)

Aalex schrieb:


> ich habe zum bewertungssystem mal eine Frage.
> 
> ich habe grob 160 positive Bewertungen, nun letztens aufgrund mangelender Kommunikation meinerseits eine neutrale (!) Bewertung bekommen.
> 
> ...


Die prozentuale Gewichtung der Bewertungen bezogen auf  ein Zeitfenster ist,  naja.....
In deinem Fall ists kagge und unfair, bei anderen ists transparent,  falls sie mal zuverlässig /unzuverlässig waren und es mittlerweile nicht mehr sind....
Kannste machen nix...
Is bei ebay aber auch so


----------



## toastet (17. Juli 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Is bei ebay aber auch so



neutrale Bewertungen haben keinen Einfluss bei ebay


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> neutrale Bewertungen haben keinen Einfluss bei ebay


Ah ok danke für den Hinweis 
Mir gings da dennoch eher um das 12Monatszeitfenster, was oben angesprochen wurde 
Das neutrale wie negativ zählt is natürlich Müll


----------



## Aalex (17. Juli 2018)

ja glücklich bin ich damit nicht gerade. habe natürlich auch keine lust dem käufer jetzt in den ohren zu liegen, zumal seine bewertung, dafür dass ich mich ab versand (der zu lange gedauert hat) gar nicht mehr gemeldet habe, war seine bewertung noch gut. 

finds nur etwas doof. ich verkaufe seit einigen jahren ziemlich gewissenhaft hin und wieder mal etwas und eine neutrale bewertung stuft mich dann so ein. bei ebay kaufe ich zb selber nichts von einem mit "nur" 93% pos. bewertungen.

das system ist ganz schön beknackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)

1 Jahr ist schnell rum, dann haste wieder 100%.
Wenn jemand keine 100 hat, schau ich immer, wenn möglich,  was da los war, oder frag halt direkt nach. Oft sieht man dann , dass der eine 200 Bewertungen hat, der andere 5, da kann man sich dann manchmal schon denken , wer der Honk ist
Hatte auch mal ne negative Rachebewertung von nem Käufer, der nicht bezahlt hat, trotz Nachweis in der Kommunikation der Kaufanfrage kam vom ibc Team nix, als ich um Löschung der Rachebewertung gebeten habe .
Fand ich bissl schwach, aber hey,  wie schon erwähnt , ab un zu is halt ma n Depp dazwischen.


----------



## toastet (17. Juli 2018)

Kenn ich, hab eine negative Bewertung bei nem Kauf von mir bekommen, nachdem natürlich erst positiv bewertet wurde und dann aufgrund meiner negativen Bewertung auch in Negativ geändert wurde 
Die Möglichkeit hier abgegebene Bewertungen von positiv auf negativ oder neutral ändern zu können, auch im Zweifel Jahre später, ist ja eh ein Fall für sich, der halt entsprechend das ganze Bewertungsystem aushebelt. Wie oft da wohl negative Bewertungen im Nachhinein positiv werden nach Rückzahlungen etc. und somit nie jemand erfährt was das eigentlich für Nutzer sind 

Vom IBC-Team hier kam dann auch mehrmals nichts auf Anfragen und irgendwann nach der x-ten Mail ne angepisste Antwort das man mit sowas halt nix zu tun hätte und da niemals eingreift. Geändert wurde entsprechend halt nichts an der Bewertung, trotz klarer Beweisbarkeit der vorgetragenen Fakten inkl. Screenshots der vorher positiven Bewertung etc. pp. Seit dem ist halt klar, dass hier jeder machen kann, was er will und niemand mit der vermeintlich sicheren Anmeldung mit Postversand zur Adressenverifizierung geschützt ist und entsprechend auch einfach Müll verkaufen kann oder eben auch dich als Käufer verhalten kannst wie du willst. Konsequenzen hier im Bikemarkt und Forum hat es halt nicht. Außerhalb jetzt wegen den meist wohl eher kleineren Summen vorzugehen, da ist die Hürde halt sehr hoch.

Da passt dann halt nur dazu, dass neutrale Bewertungen eben wie negative Bewertungen deine Statistik versauen, auch unabhängig ob Verkauf oder Kauf. Müsste also eigentlich als Gegenschritt positiv und sehr positiv geben als Bewertungsmöglichkeit, dann gäb es wenigstes zwei positive und zwei negative Bewertungsmöglichkeiten 

Verkauf hier eigentlich fast nur noch im Markt, wenn die Sachen eben nach 1-2 Wochen nicht über Kleinanzeigen und Co weggehen bzw. direkt im Forum bei passenden Teilen (Youngtimer & Classic). Bis zu der Geschichte ging es immer andersrum, weil es hier sonst eigentlich gut zugeht und ich eben dachte, dass solche Dinge im Zweifel geregelt werden. Aber da ist halt selbst besser bei ebay zu verkaufen, auch wenn es da zich Fallstricke gibt und dort vorallem Käufer geschützt werden.


----------



## PORTEX77 (17. Juli 2018)

Ey, bewertest du meinen Beitrag grad positiv,  weil ich deinen positiv bewertet hab
Ach ne, neutral/negativ gibts ja gar nicht
Eigentlich genauso ätzend


----------



## toastet (17. Juli 2018)

Klicke eigentlich nur nen Like bei Beträgen, die mir gefallen haben, so wie ich auch nur negativ bewerte im Markt, wenn es wirklich Mist war und ich nen persönlichen Nachteil habe, der nicht ok ist


----------



## Marcus (18. Juli 2018)

Aalex schrieb:


> nun steht bei meinem Profil 92,9% positive Bewertung, weil das auf die letzten 12 Monate gerechnet wurde.
> 
> Das ist ganz schöner Käse in meinen Augen, oder nicht? eine neutrale Bewertungen auf 160 positive wird jetzt nicht zwingend von diesem Wert abgebildet.



Hallo,

die aktuelle Darstellung der Bewertungen wurde vor einiger Zeit nach recht umfangreicher Diskussion mit der Community so eingeführt. Es ist leider (wie so oft) so, dass man es nicht allen recht machen kann. Mit der aktuellen Lösung haben wir schlussendlich einen Kompromiss aus  verschiedenen Ansätzen implementiert.


----------



## Pure_Power (18. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte mich hier auch mehrfach bezüglich der Bewertungen geäußert und aktiv an der Diskussion beteiligt.
Es ist auch aus meiner Sicht auch absoluter Käse, dass neutral den Score runterzieht.


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Juli 2018)

rik schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die aktuelle Darstellung der Bewertungen wurde vor einiger Zeit nach recht umfangreicher Diskussion mit der Community so eingeführt. Es ist leider (wie so oft) so, dass man es nicht allen recht machen kann. Mit der aktuellen Lösung haben wir schlussendlich einen Kompromiss aus  verschiedenen Ansätzen implementiert.


Worauf basiert denn die Entscheidung,  eine neutrale Bewertung als negativ prozentual mit einfließen zu lassen?


----------



## toastet (18. Juli 2018)

Man könnte ja auch mal drüber nachdenken, wenn der Beschluß vor einiger Zeit war, ob es nicht Mist ist und man es nochmal abändert.


----------



## fntms (8. August 2018)

Ich hatte auch letztens ein gelinde gesagt äußerst neutrales „Kauferlebnis“ … Habe dann neutral bewertet und offenbar selbstverständlich ebenso eine neutrale Bewertung zurück bekommen, die meinen Schnitt nun für 12 Monate ordentlich runterzieht.
Also kann ich eigentlich direkt negativ bewerten, oder? @rik Sorry Jungs, aber diese Entscheidung ist absoluter Murks.

PS: Wer sich die volle Story geben will, kann mich gerne anschreiben …


----------



## Kniescheibe (19. August 2018)

Hallo,

habe versehentlich einen Verkäufer negativ bewertet. Kann man das nachträglich ändern?
kniescheibe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (19. August 2018)

Mein Bikemarkt -> von mir erstellte Bewertungen -> ändern


----------



## Whince (7. September 2018)

Das hat aber jetzt nicht wirklich was mit dem neuen System zu tun - oder?


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (15. Oktober 2018)

Ich finde es auch schlecht das Rachebewertungen einfach so stehen gelassen werden. Dann kann man ja nur noch positive Bewegungen abgeben...


----------



## feedyourhead (23. Oktober 2018)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch schlecht das Rachebewertungen einfach so stehen gelassen werden. Dann kann man ja nur noch positive Bewegungen abgeben...


Also meine Rachebewertung, die ich nach einer berechtigt vergebenen negativen Bewertung bekommen hab, wurde nach einer kurzen Email an den Support unkompliziert und schnell gelöscht.


----------



## toastet (23. Oktober 2018)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Also meine Rachebewertung, die ich nach einer berechtigt vergebenen negativen Bewertung bekommen hab, wurde nach einer kurzen Email an den Support unkompliziert und schnell gelöscht.



Sauber, klasse Forenteam, dass hier jeder anders behandelt wird


----------



## feedyourhead (23. Oktober 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Sauber, klasse Forenteam, dass hier jeder anders behandelt wird


Naja...geht es hierum?

_toasted:_
_Falsche Ware geliefert, die war auch noch defekt, keine Einsicht Fehler gemacht zu haben, als "Dank" positive in negative Bewertung geändert. Lügen, betrügen, beleidigen..._

_theschlaatz:_
_Ware nach Wochen deklariert! Defekt selbst hervorgerufen! Unterstellt mir arglistige Täuschnung, trotz meiner Kompromissbereitschaft. Ich bin kein Händler und erstatte Versandkosten! Das MTB- News Team wittert nur Geld in meinen Verkäufen._

Sowas lässt sich natürlich für das Forenteam schwer nachvollziehen was da wirklich gelaufen ist.

Bei wirklich eindeutigen Fällen wird sicher auch korrigiert (wie ich ja auch selbst erfahren durfte)


----------



## toastet (23. Oktober 2018)

Papier und in dem Fall Bewertungen sind geduldig. Glückwunsch, dass du scheinbar einen unwissenden Admin erwischt hast und entsprechend Glück hattest.
Wenn ich erst erst eine positive Bewertung abgebe und dann aufgrund meiner negativen diese in die zitierte negative geändert wird, kann man klar sagen, dass diese nur eine reine Rachebewertung war. Zumal ich kugelsicher nachweisen konnte, dass die Ware den defekten Zustand schon beim Verkäufer hatte (mit dem späteren anschauen des Defekts am gelieferten Reifen, konnte man es auch auf den Bildern in der VK-Anzeige erkennen)









Es ist weiterhin eine Farce Bewertungen im Nachhinein ändern zu können. Hebelt die Glaubwürdigkeit des ganzen Bewertungssystems aus, weil man sich in der Regel doch auf je eine positive Bewertung einigen wird, da keiner Bock auf negative hat und man sich am Ende halt doch näher ist, als der nächste Käufer, der dann nicht gewarnt wurde durch die negative Bewertung. 
Es sollte mindestens die alte Bewertung nicht komplett verloren gehen oder sichtbar für alle sein, dass eine Bewertung geändert wurde, wenn man es nicht gleich abschafft.


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Oktober 2018)

warum hat der selbe user im forum den nickname theschlaatz und im bikemarkt Klebstoff?

was macht das für einen sinn?


----------



## feedyourhead (23. Oktober 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Wenn ich erst erst eine positive Bewertung abgebe und dann aufgrund meiner negativen diese in die zitierte negative geändert wird, kann man klar sagen, dass diese nur eine reine Rachebewertung war.


Nein genau das trifft eben nicht zu...

Nur weil eine Bewertung von positiv auf negativ geändert wird ist das kein Beweis für eine Rachebewertung. Auch nicht wenn das nach deiner negativen Bewertung erfolgt. Genauso gut KÖNNTE noch etwas anderes vorgefallen sein, das die negative Bewertung veranlasst hat.

Ich will jetzt auch nicht explizit auf deinen Fall eingehen, da ich nicht alle Fakte kenne.

Ich wollte nur mitteilen, dass der Support in meinem Fall (bei dem es ohne Zweifel klar eibe Rachebewertung war) vorbildlich reagiert hat.

Auch kann ich die Zurückhaltung des Support sschon verstehen, denn wenn Fälle geprüft werden müssten die nicht auf den ersten Blick klar sind, hätten die nichts anderes mehr zu tun...
Zusätzlich ist es ja auch nirgends genau geregelt was eine negative Bewertung rechtfertigt.
Somit kann es für den einen schon eine schlechte Komminikation sein, für den anderen erst der defekte Artikel.


toastet schrieb:


> Es sollte mindestens die alte Bewertung nicht komplett verloren gehen oder sichtbar für alle sein, dass eine Bewertung geändert wurde, wenn man es nicht gleich abschafft.


Und was hätte das jetzt in deinem Fall gebracht? Rein garnichts.

Du hättest eine positive ungültige Bewertung von direkt nach dem Kauf und dann dieselbe gültige negative bezüglich der angeblich ungerechtfertigten Reklamation...

Und wäre eine nachträgliche Änderung garnicht möglich, hätte eben immer der die Arschkarte der zuerst bewertet.
Was zu weniger Bewertungen führt und ähnlich der ein wenig zuvielen positiven Bewertungen ebenso ein klein weniger vor negativen Usern warnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toastet (23. Oktober 2018)

k_star schrieb:


> warum hat der selbe user im forum den nickname theschlaatz und im bikemarkt Klebstoff?
> 
> was macht das für einen sinn?



Da ist einiges kaputt, im Bikemarkt gewerblich gemeldet, da er vom Forenteam aufgrund vieler neuer Artikel entsprechend eingestuft wurde, tut aber weiter so als ob er Privatperson ist, was natürlich im Bikemarkt nicht ersichtlich ist. Entsprechend bin ich dann auch in diese Falle getappt, weil ich sonst nicht für recht viel Geld gebrauchte Reifen kaufen würde. Im Zweifel wusste ich aber ja, stimmt was nicht bzw. der Zustand ist entsprechend schlechter (Angabe waren damals nur 4 Abfahrten) kann ich ja von meinem Widerrufsrecht gebrauch machen beim Händler. Die Verzögerung der Sache hab ich damals durch mein Attest des Krankenhausaufenthalts auch ungefragt dem Forenteam vorgelegt und deutlich gemacht, neben Beweisbildern von mir und denen aus der Anzeige wo entsprechend die Schäden bei genauem betrachten auch zu sehen waren, ergo eindeutig vor dem Kauf schon vorhanden. Es war also klar, dass ein vermeintlicher Händler mir ein defektes Produkt untergejubelt hat und ihm das nun nicht passte aufgeflogen zu sein 

Lustig auch, auf die ausführliche Schilderung der Lage und bitte der Korrektur der Bewertung inkl. Vorlage der ganzen Beweise, gab es nichtmal einen Piep vom Forenteam. Da musste dann einige Zeit später eine Mail hinterher mit erneuter Nachfrage um überhaupt eine Antwort zu bekommen die grob hieß Bikemarktstreitereien werden grundsätzlich nicht angefasst. Alleinige Sache der Nutzer.  

Whatever, die Sache ist für mich erledigt. Bewertung ist ja jetzt zumindest aus den 12 Monaten raus, auch geil, dass die trotzdem in der Gesamtquote drinbleibt, dass macht ja nichtmal ebay   Kommt ja jetzt nur, da @feedyourhead das ganze wieder ausgraben hat.


----------



## feedyourhead (23. Oktober 2018)

toastet schrieb:


> Kommt ja jetzt nur, da
> 
> @feedyourhead das ganze wieder ausgraben hat.


Das nun wirklich nicht...
Ich hatte meine Erfahrungen als Antwort auf den Post von @HalleluYAH-Biker geschrieben.

Wenn Du dann mit sarkastischen Aussagen das Forumteam anklagst hak ich natürlich nach.


----------



## Berrrnd (24. Oktober 2018)

es wäre toll, wenn man in der merkliste nicht nur oben, sondern auch unten blättern könnte.


----------

